# Naruto Chapter 589 Discussion Thread



## TasteTheDifference (May 30, 2012)

Predict away!



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.



Second time's a charm I guess


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2012)

Bloop.

Uhhh, Madara gets sealed please. Tired of his ass.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Madara disappears just as the kages are about to get solo'd.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 30, 2012)

Why I am I the OP now 

I guess Dragonus decided to troll you and klue for posting the thread too early


----------



## La buse (May 30, 2012)

*bye madara*

Newt chapter itachi cancel ET and Madara does not have anything more to show.
Bye Madara.


----------



## Recal (May 30, 2012)

Hate to say it, but I think Madara might disappear.



TasteTheDifference said:


> Why I am I the OP now
> 
> I guess Dragonus decided to troll you and klue for posting the thread too early


----------



## Lovely (May 30, 2012)

The Kages will fight for most of the chapter, but just as things are hitting a high (or low) for them, Itachi stops Edo Tensei.


----------



## bearzerger (May 30, 2012)

Oonoki recieves a mortal wound, but his will remains unbroken


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

Madara will own most of the chapter but at the end of it he will disappear.


----------



## Escargon (May 30, 2012)

Kishimoto wants to make this manga even longer, im pretty sure edo Madara will escape edo next chapter..


----------



## Chuck (May 30, 2012)

Itachi finally ends ET and cuts "perfect Susanoo"s epic entrance short, the kages get saved


----------



## Ninjademon (May 30, 2012)

Shit is about to get real who is going to die in the next chapter

I think Onoki is going to die like a G and is  going to take Madara down with him. It happens all the time the old warrior die to make way for the new


----------



## Chuck (May 30, 2012)

Onoki, due to chakra exhaustion imo


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2012)

Probably Onooki


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 30, 2012)

Sasuke will go on rampage on someone.Guess who?


----------



## Mateush (May 30, 2012)

I predict Tsunade will die due to her last effort to give powerful chakra to the others. Oonoki could die too, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Ryuzaki (May 30, 2012)

I kind of can see where the direction of the manga is heading and I feel like I'm not going to be really impressed with it at all.

> Itachi wraps up Kabuto
> Naruto wraps up fight w/Tobi or Sasuke interjects
> Sasuke vs. Naruto happpens
> Kabuto comes back and trolls with the "*real*" Madara
> Sasuke, Naruto team up and take him out

The end. 

PS: Tsunade and Oonoki die somewhere in there.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 30, 2012)

Itachi cancels Edo tensei, right as the gokage are about to die.
Somewhere across the land, Tobi gets wind of it, and says that the moon's eye plan is back in effect. Now he can finally resurrect his original body, as it's soul isn't tied to edo tensei anymore.

He gets to killer bee, abducts him, and ports out of there.


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2012)

Onoki offed and new moves.


----------



## UchihaSage (May 30, 2012)

*what happens next:*

madara kills onoki
madara sealed
edo tensei stopped
kabuto ?
sasuke goes to fight naruto

everybody arrives at naruto's fight
naruto hits off tobi's mask
everybody sees the true identity of tobi
tobi fears naruto even more
then tobi takes bee but naruto cannot save him

naruto feels out of chakras
everybody lends chakras to naruto
naruto can feel the chakra of yamato sensei
naruto leads the ninjas to the cave of yamato 

then outside of the cave is sasuke
and naruto and sasuke will fight alone


----------



## atduncan (May 30, 2012)

Itachi seals Madara. and the kage are like phew..... that bitch was scary


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 30, 2012)

Madara is gone and Tsunade and Onoki collapse. Chapter after that they're confirmed dead.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 30, 2012)

Nah dude, the mask is never coming off.


----------



## Talis (May 30, 2012)

Muu summons Madara at Itachi's cave, can happen anytime soon.


----------



## Jakeirako (May 30, 2012)

Madara is about to lay the smackdown on the kages and right when his attack hits the Edo Tensei ends.


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

Madara Rinnegan owning, all day.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2012)

madara about to kill the kages when edo tensei is deactivated and madraa disappears


----------



## Tyrannos (May 30, 2012)

*Chapter 589 Prediction:*   Retaliation

Madara goes for his full power strike and right before it reaches the Kage, the Edo Tensei is undone.   Itachi says one last thing to Sasuke and disappears.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 30, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> I kind of can see where the direction of the manga is heading and I feel like I'm not going to be really impressed with it at all.
> 
> > Itachi wraps up Kabuto
> > Naruto wraps up fight w/Tobi or Sasuke interjects
> ...



Interesting

This actually more or less is a decent rough sketch of a plausible story, first one ive heard on NF in a long time

"Real" Madara means the current Edo one you mean? 

Do you think when Kabuto comes back he'll still be "trying to continue Oro's legacy" or will he have turned into a good guy to help fight real Madara on behalf of the world?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 30, 2012)

FUCKING HOSHI MOTHER FUCKING FUCK FUCK FUKC!!!

...

Please?



Conclusion to Kabuto and Edo Madara.


----------



## DelRappy (May 30, 2012)

Itachi gets Edo Tensei seals, but instead of dispelling it, he just goes LOLOLOL IMMORTALITY, kills off Kabuto, and states that he was pulling Tobi's strings, and the war's objective was just to get him revived and freed. Kotoamatsukami was created just so that he'd get back in control, the reason he gave before was but a lie. Sasuke hasn't strayed away from what Itachi planned for him: the idea was indeed for him to become some evil puppet and kill off key Konoha people who knew too much, like Danzo and Orochimaru. Getting himself killed by Sasuke was just a trick so that Sasuke could get EMS and become more useful. Sasuke is happy that he can continue to be Itachi's little b****, and decides it's time to go finish Naruto off.

Make it happen Kishi


----------



## Deadway (May 30, 2012)

Chapter 589
Edo tensei no more.

Tsunade: !! That's...
Ei: It's enourmous...
Gaara: ....
Onoki: The technique he used to fatally wound Hashirama-dono
*Madara's Perfect Susano, the summoning of Susano himself.*
Mei: What?
Onoki: Since Madara was the very first Uchiha to awaken the eternal mangekyou sharingan, he was privileged with the actual form of Susano, the warrior.
Onoki: I've never seen it in battle, we can only assume things will be a lot worse.
Madara: Oh, things will be a lot worse.
Ei: You damn Uchiha!
Tsunade: Madara, you should be grateful thaty you are dead, the Tsuchikage managed to blow your arm and leg off. It's given you a second chance.
Madara: ....is that how you see this? You think this..."regeneration" is to my advantage? Fine
_Madara uses a handseal_
_A giant mouth opens and swallows him_
Tsunade: That's!!
_Madara comes back out, normal._
Ei: I...don't believe it...
Madara: There, now there can be no complaints, I'm mortal.
*
Scene switch to Mifune and Kankuro who are heading back to the camp*
Omoi: I can only stream so much more chakra into Deidara...
Kankuro: We need to find sealers, until then, you have to.
Omoi: no...I...can't...all out of....
_Omoi collapses_
Mifune: Kankuro!
Deidara: !? This..this is my chance.

_Scene switch to Chouza_
Dan: Chouza, where are your sealers?
Chouza: There are only so many going around.
_One of the fodder holding the cube seal intact collapses_
Dan: !!
Chouza; Shit, Darui!
Darui: What's happened?
Kakuzu: I wouldn't leave your guard open boy.
_Kakuzu and Hizashi are tied to a rock with chains._
Darui: You shut your old mouth up, you won't be doing anything anytime soon anyway.
Chouza; !? No...
Dan: Run Chouza! *Secret technique, Ghost transformation*
Darui: !?
_Dan slowly goes into the ground. The technique is exactly like Tobi's_
Chouza: Darui, watch out!
_Dan come out from behind and sticks his hand through Darui, Darui goes numb_
_Dan releases Kakuzu and Hizashi_
Chouza: no...we only have so many people.

_Scene switch to the rookies running_
_All of the sudden they are met with Muu and Genma's squad_
Neji: What's this?
Sakura: Genma-san!
Shikamaru: That's the enemy, attack him!
Muu: No other choice.
_Muu removes the bandages on his chest, he has the same jutsu as Deidara near his heart._
Rubber dude: No way...EVERYBODY RUN!
Muu/Deidara simultaneously: Boom!
_A big flash of light_
Hizashi holding Chouza by the neck
Kakuzu ripping Darui's hear out
Dan traveling to Madara's location.

Itachi: And now, the finale.
Kabuto ends Edo tensei
_All the edos vanish_
Dan manages to sneak a peak on Tsunade
Dan: Good...
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Daryoon (May 30, 2012)

Either Kabuto set a trap (as the ultimate spy, he must have some immunity/counter to genjutsu) that summons Madara to his position, or Sasuke kills him to 'save' his beloved Itachi.

Unless people really think the war is about to be won by Itachi, taking out two of the three major antagonists (Kabuto and Madara) and leave the third (Tobi) facing down the entire alliance by himself. Nah, we're nearing the manga's climax, it's time for everything to go horribly, horribly wrong. Otherwise what is left for the main characters to actually do?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 30, 2012)

Madara is about to land a decisive killing blow on the 5 kage.

Itachi is about to stop ET, but he stops to sneeze  thereby allowing Madara to brutally slaughter all the 5 kage  in a bloody and gorish manner before being sealed away :33


----------



## titantron91 (May 30, 2012)

*Title: Better Than Ever*

Madara's Giant Susanooh forms fully. It looks like a Garuda.

*Gaara*: What is that monster? It's bigger than the Ichibi

*A*: Hell it's even bigger than the Hachibi!

*Tsunade*: Or the Kyuubi according to the reports.

*Mei*: And its legs are not even formed yet.

*Onoki*: I can't believe this...

*Madara*: I hope you Kages aren't out of energy yet. You'll now see the Uchiha Madara that Hashirama Senju fought. But since now it's a bit different because now that I have Senju Hashirama's cells and this convenient ET regeneration, expect a lot more feats from me than what you have heard of me from your elders.

It forms seven giant chakra orbs surrounding his Giant Susanooh.

Madara shouts "Shichi Fukujin!" He continues. "Shichi Fukujin First Deity: Hotei"

The first orb activates and suddenly energy around is being absorbed

*A*: Agggh I feel my chakra is being flayed thick layer by thick layer

*Tsunade*: He's absorbing our large amounts of our chakra in a very fast pace. What is this phenomenon... it's absorbing all energies around the battlefield. The rocks are crumbling and his own trees are dying...

*Onoki*: My chakras!

*A*: Old man!

*Tsunade*: Don't worry, hide Mei and Gaara far enough from here. I'll back up old Onoki.

*Madara*: As expected the Raikage and Hokage will be the ones to resist this jutsu. Okay... now to test the next orb. Shichi Fukujin Second Deity: Jurojin!

The orb enabled Madara to sense the whole battlefield up to 50 kilometer radius. He senses the three Kages hiding. He also senses Tobi vs Naruto... and Kabuto vs Itachi and Sauce.

*Madara*: I sense the NineTails and four Sharingan users. The two Sharingan users with complete eyes are arguing it seems, based on the energies their souls emit. The other two... I expect one of them to be HIM battling the NineTails jinchuriki. BTW it looks like the summoner of Edo Tensei is now neutralized. I am in control now...

*Onoki*: What? He already knows where they are? And Sasuke and Itachi?

*Tsunade*: I think Itachi is attempting to stop Edo Tensei...

*Madara*: What??? Not now... I'm enjoying the war too much. Looks like there are much more important priorities than you now, my little playmates. Change of plans... I need to go where the summoner is and stop the Sharingan users from undoing Edo Tensei.

Madara's Susanooh flies away with its huge wings. It flies fast...

Tsunade and the other Kages are off the hook unexpectedly.

Sasuke and Itachi talks.

Itachi tells Sasuke how to end Edo Tensei. Blah blah blah. But before Itachi makes Kabuto unsummon ET, Sasuke talks.

*Sasuke*: So basically you just want me to go back to Konoha, forgive them, and join them in battle again to defeat Tobi right?

*Itachi*: Yes... I'm glad now you understand.

*Sasuke*: Alright... if this is what you really want. I can't believe this. Konoha is really that important to you huh. 

*Itachi*: Yes up to this point I won't let my sacrifice for Konoha to be in vain.

*Sasuke*: If I join Naruto and company, again. What will happen to me? How can I be of any help? They hate me there...

*Itachi*: Naruto will redeem you... don't worry. He promised me. I believe him...

*Sasuke*: <looks down> Alright... I will join their ranks and help them end this war. Only because this is your last will. They're lucky you love them too much.

*Itachi*: Yes... but before I go, I will give you these as a token. For all the hardships I put you through.

Itachi summons a scroll. Itachi puts his hand on the unrolled scroll and markings crawl on it from Itachi's eyes. Two artifacts get summoned from the scroll.

*Sasuke*: A wine bottle and a hand mirror?

*Itachi*: The Totsuka sword and the Yata Mirror... you will need it once you battle Tobi.

The items are stored back into the scroll's markings.

*Itachi*: Sasuke put your hand on this part.

Sasuke puts his hand on this part then the markings crawl to Sasuke's body and into his eyes.

*Itachi*: I hope you use it well once you join Naruto again. Sasuke, you made the right choice on joining Naruto.

*Sasuke*: Wait do you feel that? There's something of strong and massive chakra approaching us... what's that?

*Itachi*: This chakra... this strength and amount... as if reminiscent of Nagato in full power... no this is more powerful... Sasuke prepar-

Itachi gets grabbed by a full-form Susanoo hard... Itachi is choking.

*Itachi*: What!!!??? Nooo.... Sasuke... you bastard.

*Sasuke*: You miserable son of a bitch. You made my life a living hell so that those Konoha chumps can wake up everyday with a smile on their faces. You really hated our clan, you self-hating bastard?

*Itachi*: You... I shouldn't have believed in you! Amaterasu!

*Sasuke*: Kaguzuchi!

Sasuke deflects Itachi's black flames.

*Sasuke*: Hahaha you betcha you shouldn't have believed in me. A liar should distinguish another liar, you bastard. You better tell me the truth or I just have you sealed inside this sword and will just kill Kabuto once and for all. Let the world suffer Madara's wrath. They can fuck themselves.

*Itachi*: You... son of a bitch. Okay for one last time I will tell you this... I am not perfect, I am not your hero, Sasuke. The Uchiha are innocent of all accusations... they were not planning a coup... though I didn't kill them all on my own. The masked man Tobi and Danzo helped me kill them... I wanted the clan dead for personal reasons. 

*Sasuke*: PERSONAL REASONS?

Susanooh's grip tightens, choking Itachi more.

*Itachi*: I am different from our clan, Sasuke. I am a Senju in an Uchiha body. The Uchiha does stuff that I can't even stomach. Even without the massacre, the Uchiha still pose a great threat to themselves and to the village. They are killing each other for power. People fear the Uchiha too much. 

*Sasuke*: Shut it...

*Itachi*:The Uchiha are destined to end themselves, and I don't want Konoha to be dragged with them. You see Sasuke, in the blueprint for making peace, the Uchiha are the biggest bug. The Uchiha is the bug that should be removed

*Sasuke*: Senju, huh? You deserve be tortured, Itachi...

*Itachi*: You changed my viewpoint, Sasuke. For once I actually believed that there's still hope for the Uchiha to become the saviors of Konoha. You were that savior, Sasuke. But I realized that what I have done only turned you into a maniacal murderer. 

*Sasuke*: So that's why you mindfucked me, let Tobi manipulate me, let the 5 Shinobi nations hunt me? You never had hope in me Itachi. You had your money on Naruto.

*Itachi*: I knew I could never change things. I am hoping Naruto would change your mind. I am desparate. I don't want to tell you this so that you would forgive Konoha and hate me instead. I started everything... I fucked up everything. Shisui died because of me. I am the worst. Are you happy now Sasuke?

*Sasuke*: Better than ever

Sasuke smiles with a maniacal rapist look

Sasuke stabs Itachi with Totsuka and seals him completely.

*Sasuke*: Don't worry, Itachi. Your Konoha will follow you soon inside this sword. And a word of advice. Don't try to act like some god who judges people's existence. There are some things you should not really tamper with.

Sasuke proceeds to seal Kabuto inside the Totsuka but suddenly...

THE CAVE CRACKS OPEN!!!

Sasuke's surprised!

*Madara*: You kid from my clan, what are you planning to do there?

Scene switches to two panels featuring Tobi, with Killer Bee with no shades on Tobis shoulders, without an arm.

*Tobi*: Do you know what The Curse of Hatred really is? The Curse of Hatred is this: An Uchiha will be hated before from before birth and up to after death Why? Because he is Uchiha. The Senju believed that the Uchiha are inherently evil and should be eliminated from this world. Now the Uchiha, tired of all the prejudice, used this hatred people are feeding them to strengthen themselves. The hatred the Uchiha have empowers themselves but YOUR HATRED for the Uchihas powers us tenfold!

*END*


----------



## Klue (May 30, 2012)

KingOfLighting said:
			
		

> Madara, keeps on pulling out the stops. It's not even funny. This guy has a trick hat. And this trick hat is labeled: "Epic Shit!" - and he keeps on pulling out, epic shit from this hat.
> 
> That's the way it is, that's the way it is.



I want to see what epic shit Madara's pulls out of his epic hat in chapter 589.


----------



## Cjones (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully next chapter is fully focused on this fight. At this point, all I really want is for the Kages to pull out some new moves.


----------



## vered (May 30, 2012)

i want my black hole no jutsu


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 30, 2012)

The bigger they are...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 30, 2012)

Madara's gonna turn Super Saiyan at the rate things are going.


----------



## Scar (May 30, 2012)

The Kage will fight and nearly die from susano'o before Madara vanishes.  

Kabuto will probably get out of the genjutsu and summon Madara or Muu while he tries to escape. 

Hell if I know


----------



## Chuck (May 31, 2012)

Madara creates a black sun 


*Spoiler*: __ 





titantron91 said:


> *Title: Better Than Ever*
> 
> Madara's Giant Susanooh forms fully. It looks like a Garuda.
> 
> ...







I really like this prediction 
but Sasuke's sudden change should've been a little more suspicious in Itachi's eyes imo


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Itachi cancels Edo tensei, right as the gokage are about to die.



Itachi cancels ET, right as the gokages were about to rape madara...

Believe in Kishi's art of troll!


----------



## Harbour (May 31, 2012)

Itachi reads Kabutos mind and see Madara in him. He understand, that have mistaken about the personality of Tobi and decide to interrupt the Tobi-Naruto's fight and to cancel the Edo Tensei after. With the words "Ill take care about you later, Kabuto" he goes to Tobi-Naruto location. Goes to do what? Right, to beat the shit from masked man. After that he pwned Madara with one shot of Totsuka and married with Mei. Kabuto became the good boy, canceling the all Edo's exclude Itachi's. Sasuke become the good gay. Peace fullfill the world.


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 31, 2012)

wow.. so afterall 5Kage's fights > worthless, useless..

`` my 589's Predict ::

maybe edo-tensei can be stop, but can be not under control..


Anko Mitarashi  is the answer.., maybe she is the power or reason that made edo-tensei can't be destroyed,
she is still beatifull, but why she is still young like teenage.?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 31, 2012)

itachi sends one crow to solo all edo tensei's. and sends sasuke to ask madara all of these questions about the clan, but instead sasuke gets solo'd


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2012)

589: Our First Meeting...

The most evil and perfect Susanoo!! 

Gokage: ?! 
Madara: Behold Uchiha Madara's full power! Blaze Release: Apocalypse Shower!! 
Meteors coated in Amaterasu flames shoot from Susanoo's hands. 
Mei: Lava Release: Sea of Magma!! 
A giant sea of lava covers the Amaterasu meteors. 
Madara's Susanoo starts performing hand seals.
Mei: Not again... Looks like this is it for me...Jinin my love...
Mei flashes back to a mission in the Land of Snow when she was a genin. 
Mei is standing before a beaten Snow shinobi. 
Mei: Where is he?  
Mei makes the horse hand seal. 
Mei: Nightmare Illusion Technique!!
Snow shinobi: ?! 
The Snow shinobi sees a large woman. 
Woman: Yowamusi!!!
Yowamusi: Mmmother?! 
Woman: Tell me where the boy is or else... 
The woman brings up a large paddle. 
Yowamusi: Blood Snow Pass! Please mother, no spankings. 
Mei: This guy has issues. 
Scene changes to Blood Snow Pass. All the shinobi are defeated. Mei approaches a boy tied up. 
Mei: Are you alright? 
Boy: Yeah. An old enemy of my father's hired the Snow shinobi to hold me for ransom. 
Mei: You are of the Akebino family aren't you? The richest family in the Land of Water? 
Boy: Yes. I am Akebino Jinin. 
Mei: I'm Terumi Mei. Nice to meet you Jinin. 
Scene flashes to Mei sparring with a few Kiri shinobi. Jinin is watching them. A year later, Jini becomes a genin. Another year passes and Mei and Jinin face each other in the chunin exams. Mei becomes the winner. 
Mei: You are a very skilled shinobi Jinin. I am glad to have fought you. 
Jinin: Yeah me too. 
Mei pulls up Jinin. Sometime later the two have developed a relationship. The two go on missions together and Jinin becomes one of the Seven Swordsmen. 
Ameyuri Ringo: Welcome to the Seven Swordsmen Jinin. I am Ringo Ameyuri. It is a pleasure to have you join us. 
Mei: (I remember when I first met you, you were a boy of no skill. Now you are one of the legendary Seven Swordsmen of the Mist. Look how much you changed.) 
Another time later, Mei is wearing a wedding gown at an altar. 
Mei: (Jinin where are you?) 
Elsewhere, Jinin, Zabuza and a group of Kiri ninja raid the Mizukage mansion. 
Zabuza: Yagura, show yourself! Your time has come!  
Yagura: Has it now? 
Yagura emerges from the shadows. 
Yagura: I never expected you and Jinin and turn on me Zabuza. Why would you do that? 
Jinin: You have gone corrupt Yagura! You lured us in a trap and tried to have us killed in the dogfight between Konoha and Kumo! We were loyal to you and you turned on us! 
A man appears beside Yagura. 
Zabuza: ?! Who the hell are you?! 
Man: The strongest of the Uchiha... Uchiha Madara!!! 

Chapter ends

590: Abandoned

The masked man reveals himself!! 

Kiri shinobi: Uchiha Madara?! But he's dead... 
Zabuza: Lies!! I don't believe someone claiming they are someone who is wearing a mask! 
Tobi: I am indeed Madara. Let me show you! 
Yagura transforms into the Three-Tails. 
Zabuza: ?! This is bad! 
Scene changes to Mei still standing at the altar with tears running down her face. 
Back at the mansion, there are many dead with only a few Kiri shinobi, Zabuza and Jinin. 
Jinin: I'm starting to believe he is Madara. Only Madara is capable of controlling a Tailed Beast. 
Tobi: ...Do it Three-Tails. 
Isobu charges up a Tailed Beast Bomb. 
Jinin: I don't think so! 
Jinin jumps onto Isobu's head and slams his hammer. 
Jinin: Everlasting Migraine!!
Jinin: Sealing Squad now!! 
The Sealing Squad extracts Isobu from Yagura. 
Tobi: Bastards! No need to freak out. I have more tricks up my sleeve. 
Tobi warps away. 
Later, Jinin approaches Mei at the altar but she just walks away. 
The next day, Jinin knocks on Mei's door. 
Jinin: Mei? Are you home? I'm sorry, things came up and I had no choice. 
Mei: ... 
Some figures appear behind Jinin. 
Jinin: ?! You?! How are you... 
It is Yagura and a few Kiri shinobi. 
Yagura: Kill him.
Jinin is seen sinking in the lake in front Mei's house bloody and beaten.
Tobi is on top of a building close by. 
Tobi: Nice work Zetsu.  
Flashback ends. The Kage are lying in defeat. 
Madara: It was fun while it lasted. 
Madara begins to walk away. 
Mei: No... 
Madara: ? 
Mei: I have had enough with men walking out on me!  

Chapter ends


----------



## Talis (May 31, 2012)

Mega Susanoo is going to be sooooo epic.
Madara will use his ultimate technique, Muu summons Madara to Itachi and Sasuke.
Madara's jutsu will kill Kabuto.


----------



## Gabe (May 31, 2012)

madara dominate the kages onoki out of chakra uses a suicide jutsu because he is out of chakra i can see him use his life force to create a huge dust mode. his tech is already similar to the tri-beam why not go out the same way tien did against nappa. at the end of the chapter edo tensei is finally undone we see dan go first his last words being be save tsunade, itachi dies saying sorry brother this is truly the last time and madara goes away saying that he will return.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 1, 2012)

Its time for healed Jiraiya shine!!!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 2, 2012)

nope Naruto will be noted from HQ that kages have huge problem.... naruto will send "dat clone" to them via ultra speed and save them in last sec... so a new "dat clone + kurama vs madara" will happen... while orginal keeps his fight with tobi

kurama hates madara and wants some payback...so he wont say no ^^


----------



## TenTailedDragon (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm keen to see what Madara's going to do next. But it is almost certainthat we will see Tobi next week.

I've been reading around that Mū is going to Kabuto. I hope we'll see what happened to that mummy.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 2, 2012)

madara escapes edo tensei and proceeds to reeks havoc on the ninja world.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 2, 2012)

Chapter starts with Madara unleashing his Susano. He'll kick some Kage ass but soon he'll notice that something is happening. 

Scene changes to Itachi, who now forces Kabuto to release Edo Tensei. Some last words to Sasuke and Itachi fades away. Kabuto awakens from Izanami and he's not happy. Sasuke says that now he can kill Kabuto and attacks. 

Back at Madara's battlefield he senses that Edo Tensei is being cancelled and begins to crumble. The Kages are relieved, but is it too soon? The chapter ends with Madara giving a maniacal smile while activating his Rinnegan.


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 2, 2012)

itachi: it is finally time to end edo tensei

sauske: i heard that line last week i think

itachi: ok kabuto, perform these se--

kabuto: wait itachi, wait a second. i finally see the light.

itachi: ok good, now cancel edo

kabuto: i have to bring all of them back here first...

kabuto summons all edos, even the ones that are sealed in toilet paper

kabuto: now i just have to remove these sealings, and then i can free them...

kabuto removes the used toilet paper. he wipes off the sweat he got from his nightmare in inzanami, he has some brown stains on his white dragon scales

kabuto: AH HAHAHAHA. i tricked you failtachi. now i'll have all these pawns fight and kill you over and over, and capture your beloved little brother

itachi: so you thought about changing your ways, but only to escape izanami?

kabuto: i can show you how i did it again, just sacrifice another eye will ya.

some panels of itachi getting hit, crow clone, itachi grabbing sword and cutting off a horn.

kabuto: ehhh...somehow you can still manage to repeat the scenario, but fine i don't care, i'll just break free from izanami again.

itachi:...when did you break out of izanami the first time?

kabuto: UWAAAHHHH *gets hit by a water tech*

chapter ends.


----------



## WT (Jun 3, 2012)

*An unexpected twist of fate:*

Madara: Its time you understood what I was capable of.

Kages: ?!? - That thing - its unreal ... 

Gaara (shocked and thinking): Are we even worthy of being compared to the dust that comes off of his feet?!

*Susano's hands start creating hand signs and a black bijuu dama type ball begins to form in front of Madara which is directed towards the Kage's*

Madara: Vanish ... 

Onoki: I guess its time ... Don't let me down Kage's

Kages thinking: ...What does the old man mean ...what's he thinking off ... 

*Madara shoots the ball towards the Kage's who are unable to react - suddenly a massive explosion forms wiping the scenery clean*

Madara: It was fun while it lasted .... ??!?! ...What's this?

*As the dust clears we see a massive Onoki who has transformed himself into a Golem which was used to shield the remaining Kages* 

Gaara: ... Old man ... he's sacrificed himself to protect us ...

*Meanwhile - Killerbee is stalling Tobi and Gedo Mezo while Naruto uses Sage Mode to replenish his chakra. *

Kakashi thinking: Naruto, you've grown so much. You have a fine son here fourth, one you would no doubt be proud of. 

Naruto: Hang on Bee, I know a way of hurting Gedo Mezo. The beasts informed me of a weakness. Just a couple of more minutes.

Bee: Hey Naruto, hurry, up - I'mm giving ma all - this has turned into an all out brawl

Kakashi: Naruto ... what are you planning? 

*Suddenly Bee is hit by Gedo Mezo and is seen flying across the scenery. His Biju mode ends and he's on the floor unable to fight*

Bee: Naruto - sorry, not much time Bee could give - please forgive. 

Naruto: That was plenty. 

*Naruto suddenly enters Bijuu mode*

Naruto: Kakashi/Gai Sensei, please trust me. Attack the Gedo Mezo full on, aim for its feet.

Gai: This is madness, there's no way....

Kakashi: Gai, have faith. Naruto is our hero, and someone I would follow into death.

Naruto/Gai: ...

*Gai and Kakashi attack head on, aiming for Mezo's feet*

Tobi: How foolish. 

*As Gedo Mezo is about to attack, Naruto launches a Biju Dama which hits Mezo on his back causing its mouth to open wide*

Kakashi: I see, we were a distraction.  

*Naruto quickly jumps inside Mezo*

Tobi: You bastard!!!! ... How did you ... ?? I have to act fast ...

*Tobi attempts to use his space time ninjutsu however to his surprise is unable to, he has been captured with Shikamaru's shadow*

Shikamaru: Where do you think you're going ...?

Tobi: You will pay for this brat.

*Tobi using the strength of the Rinnegan struggles to move his hands and creates a few hand signs. We can see Shikamaru struggling to contain Tobi's movements, he suddenly
fires a massive katon towards Shikmaru*

Neji: Kaiten!!!

*Neji comes to Shikamaru's aid and deflects the katon*

Gai: (fatigued from this recent attack on Mezo): That's my Neji, it seems reinforcements have arrived.

Kakashi: Their time has come.

*As Tobi finished firing his Katon, hundreds of Bugs started surrounding him*

Shino: You won't escape my bugs this time. This is our clan's special technique: Insect Infestation!

Tobi: ?! .. Damn this Shadow, its hindering my movements. I'll have to ...  Shinra Tensei!!!

Shino/Neji/Shikamaru: ?!?!?!

*In that moment all three of them are blown away by the power of Shinra Tensei*

Shikamaru: Heh, that's what we were after. By using this technique, you were forced to lose control over Gedo Mezo.

*Tobi is enraged*

Tobi: You will die for this.

*Suddenly massive amounts of weaponry come towards Tobi, we see Tenten standing not to far, Tobi dodges the attack by vanishing*

Tobi: Do you think you could get me silly girl.

Tenten: These weren't aimed for you.

Tobi: ?!?!

*All of the kunai thrown by Tenten were aimed around Gedo Mezo. They had exploisive tags attached to them. They all exploded at once creating a massive
land depression around Gedo Mezo causing it to collapse*

Tobi: .... These flees ... 

*Suddenly Kiba attacks Tobi from behind, forcing him to relocate himself, as he relocates himself, Ino is seen waiting to use her Technique on Tobi. She suddenly
executes her Technique*

Tobi: ...?!?

Ino: ... ?!?! What's happening.

Shikamaru: Whats wrong! .... 

Ino: I can't ... 

TObi: You think you can match my Genjtus silly child?

*TObi suddenly reverses her jutsu and paralyses Ino who becomes unconcious*

Shikamaru: INOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Chouji quickly arrives and becomes much larger attacking Tobi. However Tobi uses Shinra Tensei to push him away, at that time Sakura and Hinata arrive to the aid of Ino*

*As Tobi finishes using Shinra Tensi, gated Lee quickly arrives and uses his dynamic entry getting a hit on Tobi who is pushed away*

Tobi: To get a hit on me ... that's something else, but still, you're no match for me.

*Suddenly Gedo Mezo begins roaring in agony*

Tobi/Rookies/Kakashi/Gai/Bee: ?!?!?!

*Gedo Mezo's inards begin to shine*

TObi: Naruto you bastard !!! What have you done

*Suddenly Naruto emerges from within Mezo smiling*

Naruto: Its over!

Kakashi: Heh ... thats my Naruto.

*Gedo Mezo suddenly explodes releasing massive amounts of Chakra*

Naruto: Their all free now ... 

*The tailed beasts are seen smiling across the battle field - as Gedo Mezo shatters, Tobi's Rinnegan fades away and loses its light*

Tobi: You ..!?!? What have you done !!!!!!!!! ..... This isn't over yet!

*Tobi Vanishes*

Meanwhile ... back to Kage's

Madara: What was that. I felt a strong force, oh well.

Gaara: ... Old man ... 

Madara: Oh so Onoki sacrificed himself for them. The rest will fall much quicker now.

Cut to Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto:

Itachi: Sasuke, I've learnt the way Edo Tensei works, before I end it, I want to tell you something.

Sasuke: ?

Itachi: Tobi was my accomplice in the Uchiha Massacre. He controlled the Uchiha and brought about their hatred.

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: They were manipulated much like you are being now. Tobi isn't like anyone else. He is pure evil. 

Sasuke: Madara will be next on my list ... 

Itachi: He is not Madara

Sasuke: ?!?!

Itachi: Tobi was Madara's teacher and Rikudo's elder son.

Sasuke: ?!?!?!?!

Itachi: You won't need to go to him - he will come for you. Before I go, I'm going to give you my knowledge and some of my techniques. 

*Itachi genjutsus Sasuke and trasnfers memories, knowledge as well as techniques - Sasuke smiles*

Itachi: I have done everything I can. Its time I ended Edo Tensei. Goodbye Sasuke.

Cut to Madara and 5 Kage's:

Madara: This is it now. 

Madara: ??!?!

*Suddenly a coffin appears behind him and conceals him*

Madara: Noooooo 

4 Kages: !?! What just happened.

Tsunade: It seems someone put an end to Edo Tensei!

Mei: ... So .. we.... WON! Ha!

A: Thank God its over. 

*Shikaku suddenly communicates to the 4 Kages*

Shikaku: Naruto has won. He has defeated Tobi and has freed the tailed beasts from Akatsuki's possession.

Mei smiling: How stubborn ... 

Tsunade: Naruto, you've grown into a fine young Shinobi

A: Fourth, you've got a son finer than you. 

Gaara: Naruto ... you're ready to lead. 

Cut to Black Zetsu. 

*Tobi appears*

Zetsu: What happened. 

Tobi: My plans have been foiled. Naruto that bastard. We will wait and plan our next move.

Cut to Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto

Itachi: Goodbye little brother

*Itachi fades away*

*Sasuke suddenly activates his EMS and brings forth Susanoo and plunges Kabuto with his Amaterasu sword - at that moment Kabuto breaks out of his Genjtusu, realises what's happend
and dies*

*Sasuke smiles devilishly*

Sasuke: EDO TENSEIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sasuke: Itachi, you learnt Edo Tensei from Kabuto and passed on the knowledge to me, I will use it to my gain.

Suddenly a coffin appears infront of Sasuke, it opens and Madara appears.

Sasuke: Teach me everything you know.

END

----------------------------

Just to let you guys know. I busted my balls writing this prediction, purely for your amusement. I expect a kind gesture in return


----------



## Talis (Jun 3, 2012)

One of these Bijuudama which Naruto reflected will kill Madara and his Susanoo. 
Troll


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 3, 2012)

I want Kakashi to get new feats already. 

Though I suppose it's more likely that we'll see some complete Susano stomping as Madara makes the Kage look like crap. Onoki might die while protecting the others. Then finally Edo Tensei is ended. Madara will say they haven't seen the last of him.

The chapter after that we might finally see Tobi and his fight again as Zetsu interrupts to tell him that Kabuto has been defeated and the Edo Tensei are gone. Hopefully Tobi manages to at least capture one Jinchuriki..

..then we can watch Kakashi's effort to save said Jinchuriki and finally we get to focus on _him_.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 3, 2012)

Edo Madara will be an unstoppable force.
Tobi/Naruto will sense Madara's huge Susano'o, Naruto will think and say something like "hurry Itachi".
Kabuto will find his true self just before Itachi discover how to end Edo Tensei, at the same moment Sasuke will attack both Itachi/Kabuto with his susano'o or just smash Kabuto stopping Itachi and then say with a badass face "You are not going anywhere Itachi", chapter ends.

Next chapter prewiew: What will Itachi do?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 3, 2012)

I predict (and hope) that Madara stomps the kages already......

It's been too long


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 3, 2012)

KingBoo said:


> [sp]itachi: it is finally time to end edo tensei
> 
> sauske: i heard that line last week i think
> 
> ...



So... entire chapter just to humiliate Kabuto?


----------



## ch1p (Jun 3, 2012)

Madara will stomp the kages.

And we'll see Naruto.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 3, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Madara will stomp the kages.
> 
> .



People have been saying this for a long time now. He needs to hurry up before it's too late. If he doesn't at least kill one Kage, I will be very disappointed.

Two should die, Tsunade and Onoki for obvious reasons. But knowing Kishi...that might not happen......




> And we'll see Naruto.


I really hope so.


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 3, 2012)

_589; Invincible

Madara is easily beating the kages with susanoo's spiritual weapons
Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami were used by the rikudou sennin to fend off the Juubi in the past. they were said to make him invincible. the most skilled users of susano'o are able to replicate them.
Itachi finds out about madara and mentions that getting through kabuto's mind is gonna take a while.
he sends a clone towards the kages to tell them something important. 
Tsunade gets pierced by Totsuka._


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2012)

onoki uses a powerful attack to try and pierce sussano  but he wasted his remaining chakra dieing naybe we see naruto and tobi


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 3, 2012)

madara chokes onoki to death


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Edo Tensei will be be cancelled.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 4, 2012)

suigetsu and juugo find sasuke


----------



## raizen28 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tsunade dies
Tsunade dies
Tsunade hypes Senju
Tsunade dies


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 4, 2012)

If i got a dollar for every post in the history of prediction threads that said Oonoki would die. 

Oh, and Madara will rape.


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> If i got a dollar for every post in the history of prediction threads that said Oonoki would die.
> 
> Oh, and Madara will rape.



this time though Onooki's time is really up


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm predicting either being disappointed by Kishi having the EVIL AND OPPRESSIVE (_you know it's true_) Konoha win.  Or being released that Itachi is actually going to hold his promise to Sasuke before he abandons his desperate brother.  (Seriously, if I was Sasuke I would no longer want to live.  The only will to live would be to destroy the evil Leaf country before I die).  My brother doesn't love me, he just said so.  (I have no more attachments to this world).  That means I haven't attachments to you, Sasuke.


----------



## auem (Jun 4, 2012)

@Vered,

don't count your chickens so early..i have a feeling that old man won't die until he sees naruto winning this war....the way he is taking naruto's name every now and then....


----------



## Revolution (Jun 4, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> madara chokes onoki to death



What I pictured when I read that.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 4, 2012)

Madara: Now, to finish this. 
Kages: ...............
Madara: WTF is so funny 
Kages: DUUUUUDE!! Read the freaking chapters. We have the ultimate plot-shield. As long as we have our will and determination, your overwhelming power means nothing.
Madara: 
<5 seconds later>
Kages: MERCY!!!!!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 4, 2012)

I predict Madara stomping Kages and Itachi's boring speech part 128238854122.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 4, 2012)

How would you guys react if Madara would be canceled with ET this chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 4, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> How would you guys react if Madara would be canceled with ET this chapter


I'd be happy in the hope that this superarc is coming to an end.

The manga needs a change of pace real bad.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

i will kishi is he switches to naruto or madara is defeated this chapter


----------



## lo0p (Jun 4, 2012)

The most interesting thing that could happen at this point is if stopping Edo Tensei does not defeat Madara.  So yeah...after all this Madara will simply disolve into an unknown corpse   Would've much rather seen Madara defeated through the Kage's own power, even if at this point I have no idea what the hell they can possibly do or if they have any strength left.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 4, 2012)

It's pretty obvious whats going to happpen when Madara is about to deliver the killing blow to the kages edo tensei ends. 

Hopefully at least Onoki will die but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Talis (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously to the people which thinks that Madara will vanish like that. 
It's freaking obvious that he can''t vanish yet since every single shit still has to be explained about him especially dat night, he and Itachi will reveal it together.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Seriously to the people which thinks that Madara will vanish like that.
> It's freaking obvious that he can''t vanish yet since every single shit still has to be explained about him especially * dat night, he and Itachi will reveal it together. *


cause kishi is known for telling a flashback by two characters


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 4, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It's pretty obvious whats going to happpen when Madara is about to deliver the killing blow to the kages edo tensei ends.
> 
> Hopefully at least Onoki will die but I highly doubt it.



So... Edo Tensei ends, Naruto beats Tobi, then fights Sasuke who has nothing against BM Naruto and the story ends?

I hope for some twist, but not very much.


----------



## ch1p (Jun 4, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> People have been saying this for a long time now. He needs to hurry up before it's too late. If he doesn't at least kill one Kage, I will be very disappointed.
> 
> Two should die, Tsunade and Onoki for obvious reasons. But knowing Kishi...that might not happen......



I agree. I want those two to die as well.

Onoki because he's an old fart. He's lived long enough.
Tsunade because Kakashi needs to be Hokage  and Sakura needs to grow some determination.

Gaara won't die because if he had to kick it, then it should have been when Shukaku was extracted.
Mei won't die either, she's a Christmas cake, therefore exempt from having such a cruel fate on top of an already loathsome one.
A won't die either, his arm made sure of it. 



Mantux31 said:


> How would you guys react if Madara would be canceled with ET this chapter



Trolled.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

i expect madara to vanish in the next couple chapters tobi can always explain their connection. but i do think tobi will bring his back


----------



## Naklin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm predicting either being disappointed by Kishi having the EVIL AND OPPRESSIVE (_you know it's true_) Konoha win.  Or being released that Itachi is actually going to hold his promise to Sasuke before he abandons his desperate brother.  (Seriously, if I was Sasuke I would no longer want to live.  The only will to live would be to destroy the evil Leaf country before I die).  My brother doesn't love me, he just said so.  (I have no more attachments to this world).  That means I haven't attachments to you, Sasuke.



Aw. That is true. But knowing kishi, he will go against what is realistic 
But the other outcome could be that sasuke goes insane.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Naruto puts Tobi on pressure.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 4, 2012)

My prediction: 
Madara is about to deal the fatal blow when the Naruto-Tobi battle comes out. Tobi is winning by a good margin. 

Also, more snide remarks from Tobi.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Tsunade will live after all. She'll be the one to pass the Hokage title to Naruto, then somehow die.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 4, 2012)

My guess: 

Madara is showing Perfect Susano'o right now for two reasons: (1) to utterly rape the kages and provide suspense for that moment he eventually fades from Itachi ending Edo Tensei, and (2) to hype Sasuke's EMS/perfect Susano'o. 

What this means, is that the kages will stand no chance against Madara, and they will barely cling to life as they are saved by Edo Tensei being cancelled. Itachi will fade as well, leaving an angry Sasuke to face an enlightened Kabuto. Sasuke will awaken his own EMS powers and kill him. Cut back to Naruto vs. Tobi, and we're hit with a mega tsunami of informaton at 600 when the mask comes off...


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 4, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> My guess:
> 
> *Madara is showing Perfect Susano'o right now for two reasons: (1) to utterly rape the kages and provide suspense for that moment he eventually fades from Itachi ending Edo Tensei, and (2) to hype Sasuke's EMS/perfect Susano'o. *
> 
> What this means, is that the kages will stand no chance against Madara, and they will barely cling to life as they are saved by Edo Tensei being cancelled. Itachi will fade as well, leaving an angry Sasuke to face an enlightened Kabuto. Sasuke will awaken his own EMS powers and kill him. Cut back to Naruto vs. Tobi, and we're hit with a mega tsunami of informaton at 600 when the mask comes off...




That's what I think as well, it's one more way to know what to expect of Sasuke's future power, the perfect Susano'o. He has to have a big ass power to go against the current Naruto.

As for Madara let's just hope he doesn't escape Edo-tensei or some ass-pull like that. There's still a possibility for him to return in a different way anyway (rinne tensei).

I'd like to get some more back story on him... specially how the fuck did he die. There's also his dealings with the Tobi guy but that's gonna come from Tobi's own mouth or maybe even Kabuto I'd say


----------



## Jad (Jun 4, 2012)

Please no flash backs, please no flash backs, please no flash backs. I don't give a rats ass about the VOTE, just go back to the Tobi and Naruto fight.

_"I've just about had enough of these *mother f**king* flash-backs in this *mother f**cking* manga"_
​


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 4, 2012)

itachi and madara will not fade until the revelations kishi said they would have about the truth of the uchiha massacre. i don't know why people think they will just randomly fade without any story.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 4, 2012)

The sun's shadow

All the Kages immediately crumble at the feel of Madara's perfect Susanoo.
Madara: You shut your big mouths, huh?
Gaara: You.. what have you done?
Tsunade: I'm paralyzed! And the Tsuchikage looks like he'll die soon.
A: Dammit.. is this all we can do?
Oonoki: I.. failed.. my time is up. 
Tsunade: Tsuchikage! Don't die!
Oonoki: I used that Jinton.. with my very last efforts. It was all in vain.. 
A: DAMMIT! 
Mei passes out. 
Madara: You crumbled by my power. Now, I shall kill you first, Senju woman-
??: Not so fast.
Tsunade: That voice.. it can't be.. DAN!
Kages: !?
Tsunade: So you've been summoned too.. but how come you are fighting for us?
Dan: I don't know.. I've been freed from the one controlling me. 
Madara: Huh, a lover's quarrel. I'm amused. 
Dan: So you're Uchiha Madara..  I came here to defeat you.
Madara: Defeat me.. you've got some balls. 
Dan: And you underestimate me. 

<Cut to Naruto vs Tobi>
Tobi pulled out Gedo Mazo and already stomped Kakashi and Gai. Naruto is all by himself now.
Tobi: It's the end of the road for you, Naruto..
Naruto: Damn.. 

<Cut to the Madara fight>
Dan is stomped and lays on the ground.
Dan: I failed you.. Tsunade..
Tsunade: DAN! 
Dan: I couldn't protect you.. heh.. some husband I am..
Tsunade: You did well.. Madara is just too impossible.
Madara: The Senju woman is right. But I'll be merciful and let you join your lover in the afterlife.
Tsunade: Even if I die.. the Will of Fire will never crumble. You hear? NEVER!
Madara: Then I'll just keep crushing it again and again. You people never learn. Human realm-
A giant black fire ball comes down on Madara. 
Madara: Who..!?`
SFX: Giant cawing crows and blackbirds. 
Madara: Reinforcements?
Suigetsu: Hell yeah, the Black Legion's arrived, BITCH!
Kimimaro: So this is the guy the King wants to fight?
Juugo: That's what he said.
Sasuke: Where's he anyway? He said he would come here. 
Someone comes down flying from the sky at a rapid pace and lands on the ground. The figure spreads his black wings and stands before Madara.
Sasuke and the others come down and stand behind him. 
Madara: Heh.. I never thought you of all people would arrive here. You're the biggest traitor of both Uchiha and Senju - a renegade with no laws and no honour. The Black King, Uchiha Itachi!

The sun's darkness has arrived!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 4, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi and madara will not fade until the revelations kishi said they would have about the truth of the uchiha massacre. i don't know why people think they will just randomly fade without any story.



no more damn uchiha flashbacks for at least next 10chapters.... I had enought of those flahbacks thx to kabuto and this 2month hell... now it must be action and ass kicking !


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 4, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> no more damn uchiha flashbacks for at least next 10chapters.... I had enought of those flahbacks thx to kabuto and this 2month hell... now it must be action and ass kicking !



kabuto's flashbacks aren't done either


----------



## Naklin (Jun 4, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> kabuto's flashbacks aren't done either



WHAAAAA 

kidding...his flashbacks are more interesting than tobi vs naruto fight


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 4, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> madara chokes onoki to death



with what?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2012)

expect madara to use this jutsu again but a stronger version super nova Link removed


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2012)

Gabe said:


> expect madara to use this jutsu again but a stronger version super nova Link removed



you mean kill anything but the gokages?


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 4, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> So... entire chapter just to humiliate Kabuto?



to show how cheap izanami is. i would have typed up how madara would mess with the kages too, but i didn't want to spoil you guys


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2012)

Considering this long struggle for the five kages to defeat Madara, his godhood won't go down a single point even when they finally send him back to the badassery realm.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 5, 2012)

The preview for this week either made it sound like:
-Sasuke trolled Itachi by killing Kabuto because knowing Itachi will go too cause of canceling ET 
-Bowser Kabuto  trolled the Super Mario Uchiha Bros. 
-Madara trolled the JSA by somehow surviving ET cancellation and gonna start the soloing


----------



## Brainsucker (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I think Kishi will save the "Final Form" of Susanoo just for the fight between Naruto and Sasuke. So don't expect the Kage defeated this Madara's max power.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 5, 2012)

Madara uses Bankai


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 5, 2012)

It would be cool if Madara rose himself from dead.


----------



## tears (Jun 5, 2012)

Uchiha Massacre...


----------



## auem (Jun 5, 2012)

would be cool,if sasuke loses temper and stab itachi with ameterasu sword before ET is cancelled....


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

auem said:


> would be cool,if sasuke loses temper and stab itachi with ameterasu sword before ET is cancelled....



that would be crazy sasuke but that guy is dead


----------



## jacamo (Jun 5, 2012)

im certain we are getting Madara vs Kages for the entire chapter... the scene has just changed so thats where it will stay

prediction 1: Madara will deliver a killing blow to Onoki or Tsunade

or

prediction 2: Madara will show off some haxx new jutsu


----------



## Naklin (Jun 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> that would be crazy sasuke but that guy is dead



I think he is going to come back soon


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 5, 2012)

Madara shuts down these stupid "Senju Cells powered up Susanoo theories"


----------



## Talis (Jun 5, 2012)

Itachi: Come to me bro. (Madara)
Do it Kishi, i am tired of waiting.


----------



## lucid1 (Jun 5, 2012)

madara shows more feets lolz


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

Susanoo crumbles down because of lack of chakra. lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2012)

The 5 kages fight, and overcome this new jutsu. Then Madara reveals he has 5 more secret jutsu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 5, 2012)

Flashback.

We'll see a flashback of Madara as a child and crying. Then everyone will cry. Then I will cry. Then we'll have a flashback inside of the flashback that explains the crying, features more crying, and promises of future crying events.

Then we'll get a single teaser panel of Naruto throwing a Rasengan that makes Tobi cry.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 5, 2012)

Tsuande throws a rock at Madara.
It's not effective.
Heartbroken that her only relevant kinjutsu has failed, she kills herself


----------



## Phemt (Jun 5, 2012)

auem said:


> would be cool,if sasuke loses temper and stab itachi with ameterasu sword before ET is cancelled....



You mean Kabuto.

Itachi needs to be trolled hard.

Sasuke has followed the plan only because he wants information on the massacre. If Itachi is not willing to answer his questions, then the next step he should take is to ruin his dear old brother's plan.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 5, 2012)

I predict Yatagarasu. Finally Itachi's time has come


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

i predict itachi getting stabbed in the back by sasuke using itahcis own genjutsu sword


----------



## Phemt (Jun 5, 2012)

By the way, does Itachi realize that the only one who can stop Edo Tensei is Kabuto himself?

What's the point of learning the seals?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sutol said:


> By the way, does Itachi realize that the only one who can stop Edo Tensei is Kabuto himself?
> 
> What's the point of learning the seals?



He'll take kabutos hands and weave them


----------



## Shattering (Jun 5, 2012)

Sutol said:


> By the way, does Itachi realize that the only one who can stop Edo Tensei is Kabuto himself?
> 
> What's the point of learning the seals?



First time reading Naruto? no jokes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2012)

Madara's Susano'o performs a jutsu that ends Oonoki's Jinton and looks impressive while at it. It's power leaves the Kages very impressed and shocked too, but they continue the fight against him.

Meanwhile Itachi manages to get out from Kabuto the hand seals to end Edo Tensei...or not?


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2012)

Sutol said:


> By the way, does Itachi realize that the only one who can stop Edo Tensei is Kabuto himself?
> 
> What's the point of learning the seals?



once he learns how to cancel it, he may find a way around it.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 5, 2012)

"_Madara can't be stopped,_" eh? Guess we'll have at least one more chapter of rampage.



Sutol said:


> By the way, does Itachi realize that the only one who can stop Edo Tensei is Kabuto himself?
> 
> What's the point of learning the seals?


So that he can control Kabuto into making them.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Itachi discovers there are no seals for ending Edo Tensei. Once you use it, the soul in question has to be sealed or that bullshit fading away thing has to happen for the Jutsu to be undone/defeated.

Subsequently Madara overwhelms and kills the Kages. Tobi defeats (off-panels for extra lulz) Naruto and pals and completes the Juubi before using Rinne Tensei himself to fully resurrect Madara and seal the Juubi in him. Naruto survives thanks to his Uzumaki blood and the unusual method Minato used to seal the Kyuubi in him, which allowed the Kyuubi's potent chakra to blend with his in such a way that it boosted his already incredible vitality.

Endgame: Naruto uses SM, empowered by what's left of Kurama's chakra within him and teams up with Sasuke (who wants to kill Tobi/Madara, blaming them for the Uchiha massacre now, possibly after Itachi TnJ's him or some shit) to bring Madara down. Then they have their final face-off, Sasuke is subsequently killed or is redeemed by Naruto's TnJ.

Alternatively Oro reappears and trolls everyone.


----------



## lain2501 (Jun 5, 2012)

Itachi realizes that the only way to end edo-madara is to tnj him


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto solo tobi and then proceed to blow the world up by flexing his muscle.


----------



## Greedy master (Jun 5, 2012)

Madara's last jutsu will be a meteor rain , ms users usually stick with one speciality , sasuke has black flames , itachi has genjutsu and their final form boost the power of that speciality to the maximum , madara's speciality are the meteors so his final power has to be something related to that but he will be able to sustain the jutsu for a lot of time similar to sasuke who can use multiple amaterasu at any location at his final form.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 5, 2012)

I predict Madara will not show his other two MS techniques.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 5, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> I predict Madara will not show his other two MS techniques.



amatarasu and tsukuyomi is what the other 2 are lol

prediction:

madara soloes


----------



## Daryoon (Jun 5, 2012)

Madara fucks shit up. Sasuke turns on Itachi, because he values Sasuke's hated Konoha over his own brother/because Itachi is more important to him than some stupid war.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 5, 2012)

Title: Kabuto's Resolve 

Chapters Starts out, Madara attacks the Gokage with the giant sword of his Susano'o

Mei, "This speed even at that size!!!"

Onoki moves his Giant Jinton Cube to intercept the sword

Onoki, "Get moving I can't hold this for long"

Gokage Scatter, but Susano'o Swords shatters the Jinton cube, with Onoki being sent flying off the side by the shock wave.

Tsunade (Thinking), "It's just like Valley of the End"

Shows picture of the huge scar in the earth create at VOTE

Gaara, "This is unreal..."

Madara goes to attack again, but he is hit by an invisible force & Susano'o fades

Madara (thinking), "Someone is trying to end the Edo Tensei technique, ugh...."

Tsunade, "The Edo Tensei technique is failing, attack now Gokage"

Mei Sends Suiton at Madara combined with A's Raiton Paralyzing him, & than Gaara wraps him up in a massive amount of sand, sealing him with the Fuda. 

Scene Switches to show all the Tensei on other battlefields beginning to crumble and fade away. 

Scene Switches back to the Gokage, with Tsunade healing Onoki

Onoki, "What happened?"

Tsunade, "It seems someone managed to reach Kabuto and end Edo Tensei, it's over we won"

Madara appears behind Tsunade and Onoki grabbing them with regular sized Susano'o hands

Madara, "Your victory is a bit premature"

Tsunade, "Ugh...how can you resist Edo Tensei"

Madara, "I used the Uchiha Kinjutsu Izanagi, to rewrite Edo Tensei as a dream, resurrecting myself." 

Gaara, "Than that means from the very beginning..."

Madara, "That's right,  from the very beginning I could have escape and only chose to play along with the caster of Edo Tensei, to see what type of man he was, but it seems like he was just a failure after all."

Scene shifts to Kabuto in Izanami, looking at a flashback of Urushi and himself in the water.

Urushi, "Why are training so hard to learn medical Ninjutsu"

Young Kabuto, "Because one day I want to be a hero that saves many lives like in the Hokage mother tells us about"

Kabuto (Thinking), "That's right, that was my goal from long ago..."

Scene Shifts to in the cave. Itachi is crumbling away, but Kabuto awakens making a hand-seal to stop it.

Itachi, "You intend to keep using this evil techniques despite finding your real self"

Sasuke, "That bastard, let's finish this."

Kabuto, "It seems you weren't lying about not being a sensor after all or otherwise you'd know that the most dangerous Tensei resist the ending of the technique."

Kabuto, "Itachi you should make sure not to lie to your brother ether, I have given you enough time to keep your promise and speak with him."

Itachi, "What will you do?"

Kabuto, "Just for a little bit I'm going to pretend i'm a hero"

Kabuto, "Summoning Technique"

4 Coffins appear

Kabuto, "Before when I was denying my true-self the power I most wanted to get my hands on besides Madara's was that of the Hokage, and I eventually by studying Chiyo-baa's Kishō Tensei [Technique used to bring back Gaara], I discovered a way to defy the death god"

Kabuto, "But such a powerful Jutsu required the caster to sacrifice his life and with this many I can only give them life for couple dozen minutes each, so I never used it"

Kabuto,"However in this situation it's the only choice to embrace my true-self "
Itachi smiles

Kabuto, "Summoning Technique: Kishō Tensei"

Kabuto's life force is sent into the coffins & at the same time Mu summons them to the Gokage battle field in-front of Madara and than crumbles. The door opens and Hashirama, Tobirama, Young Hiruzen, & Minato step.

Side Text: A power to rival Madara arrives as a flash of hope on the battlefield
Next Time: The Hokage vs Madara


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2012)

I know I said I didn't want it, and I don't, nor does a lot of other people. But if Madara is pulling off one of the strongest Jutsu's in the manga, I'm afraid will most likely see about 8(?) Chapters of Flash-backs like when Itachi released Izanami. Honestly, will probably see Perfect Sasunoo being used on Hashiramaa in a flash back and see the technique that way. Which saves the Kages dieing for the sake of Kishimoto showing the jutsu and killing them~


----------



## Jad (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Kabuto's life force is sent into the coffins & at the same time Mu summons them to the Gokage battle field in-front of Madara and than crumbles. The door opens and Hashirama, Tobirama, Young Hiruzen, & Minato step.
> 
> Side Text: A power to rival Madara arrives as a flash of hope on the battlefield
> Next Time: The Hokage vs Madara



I see you still have that Will of Fire in hoping to see all 4 Hokages, conveniently each one of them being the strongest in the entire Naruto universe, fight the most strongest Ninja in the entire manga at this point in time.  What a dream though! :Zaru


----------



## Stannis (Jun 5, 2012)

^this is just ..


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 5, 2012)

guy who died eating hachibi meat gets revived, turns out in his lifetime he also ate kyuubi meat. hachibi kyuubi pseudo jinchuriki fights ninjas


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Title: Kabuto's Resolve
> 
> Chapters Starts out, Madara attacks the Gokage with the giant sword of his Susano'o
> 
> ...



KISHIMOTO please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This will be so effin' great yo. Wow. Bravo


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2012)

would be interesting if madara was always able to escape edo tensei or found a way to escape since the start. but choose not to so he could learn what kabuto knows about him


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish the new movie was out now, so I can 2x pair everyone up.

Kishimoto is a genius.

Madara is the only whose gunna get unsummoned because of Kabuto's good heart.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 5, 2012)

although i think undoin ET won't affect madara cuz he was summoned by Muu 
btw where the hell is mu now ?!!


----------



## Summers (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Title: Kabuto's Resolve
> 
> Chapters Starts out, Madara attacks the Gokage with the giant sword of his Susano'o
> 
> ...



Calm down buddy.

You have something against the GoKage?


----------



## Kanki (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> [sp]Title: Kabuto's Resolve
> 
> Chapters Starts out, Madara attacks the Gokage with the giant sword of his Susano'o
> 
> ...



Fuck me that is amazing, though I'd just revive Hashirama. He was said to be equal to Madara, if not stronger so...


----------



## Stannis (Jun 5, 2012)

> Fuck me that is amazing, though I'd just revive Hashirama. He was said to be equal to Madara, if not stronger so...


that was madara without rennigan 
he had kyuubi instead


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Kishi.

Let the bloody Kages die.

I can't see how they are gonna survive Madara at his full power. I honestly.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome spoilers.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin, sweet prediction..

But really, the Hokages? Kabuto doing anything of that is so out of character. And how would Tsunade that Edo Tensei is failing just from Madara's Susano'o fading?

Little things that annoy me but its a neat one all the more.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope Kabuto doesn't reform. 

That would just be


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Naruto 589: Shinobi in the Mirror*

[Madara's Susanoo is shown from a bird eye view. Its fucking huge! Dwarfs the Meteors in height and width!]

Madara: Since you kages almost caught me off guard I am going to show you the true extent of MADARA UCHIHA'S POWER! You 5 should be grateful!

Onoki:Im...impossible!!! That jutsu contained all my chakra, will and spirit! *Onoki falls to the ground shaking and unable to breath* I...I can't go on my body has reached its limit....

Tsunade: Tsuchikage!!! Let me heal you!Give him some menthol!

Gaara: Even the Tsuchikage couldn't even stop Madara...our hope is lost....

[Madara is annoyed by this and starts forming hand seals with his mega Susanoo]

Mei: !!!! Last time Susanoo formed hand seals the heavens fell on us! Now that its this huge the power behind it must be god-like! 

Tsunade: Grandfather I don't know how you were this man's equal...were you not human also?

Gaara: There is no time we must do something before it can finish whatever its going to do! 

Mei/Tsunade: RIGHT! Lets go! 

[Mei makes a tsunami that is fused with Gaara's sand creating a gigantic mud tsunami]
[Madara sees the mud tsunami and uses ST blasting it away, however, Tsunade shows up behind the Susanoo and throws him a big rock! Madara uses ST on it too!]

Madara:!!!! That almost got me! If that rock would've hit me I would've lost this battle!

Tsunade: Okay guys! Keep up the pressure! We're almost there!

Mei/Gaara: Right 

[They continue the onslaught with water,mud, and rocks]
[Scene changes back to Itachi and Kabuto]

Kabuto: The only way I can escape is if I realize my true self...who really I'm I?! (Still in Izanami)

[Itachi learned the seals to end Edo Tensei from Kabuto's comma stated mind]

Itachi: Alright now I must force him to end it.....GENJUTSU! 

Sauce:......

[Kabuto beginnings to start forming the seals to end ET, but before he can finish it he stops]

Itachi:!!!! Did he find himself and escaped? (In his mind)

Sauce: Nii-san what happened? Why did you stop half way?! (Pause)

Itachi:.....

[Kabuto puts down his hands]

Kabuto: No sasuke-kun Itachi doesn't have control of me anymore....thanks to him I have found the answer to my question....I have discover my true self...

Itachi: I hope that means a good thing I can't keep this up anymore....

Kabuto: It surely does. I understand why I'm using ET...its because I'm lonely. These might seem like zombies to other people, but to me they are my friends! Whenever I'm lonely theses ET are always around me and giving me their comfort. They are always there for me! But thanks to you I realized that keeping souls bound to this world is wrong...like the ET have given me comfort I am going to let them rest and return back to the impure world....as a sign of thanks!

[Kabuto starts re-forming the seals to end ET]
[Scene switches back to the kages]
[Mei/Tsunade/Gaara are on the floor with only an inch of life left in them]
[Madara is in his mega Susanoo on top of a cliff]

Madara: Everything you kages try is useless against me! Time to seriously end this once and for all!

[Susanoo begins to form the seals that summoned the meteor]

Madara: Now that I have my perfect Susanoo out in the playing field this jutsu is amplified by a 100x! Nothing can stop the power of a GOD!

Mei: At least I died facing such a handsome man <3

Tsunade: I'm sorry grandfather I've failed

Gaara: I'm only a minor wtf....

[Shortly mega gigantic meteor that is the size of moon comes crashing into the Earth's atmosphere]
[Its so big everybody around  the battlefield notices it and shake in fear]

Madara: I will destroy this world and restart it all over as its IMMORTAL SUPREME RULER!

[The Meteor is only a few kilometers from the surface of the Earth when suddenly it breaks into two!!!]

Madara: !!!!! WHAT HAPPENED! 

Kages: !!!! Is this a miracle?!

[The dust clears and a shadow is seen in the air....Its the Raikage! Ei!!He is in new mode V3!!!]

Ei: When I let myself get caught in your bitch ass genjutsu I was testing to see if you hurt me even if I was immobilized...you failed! 

Madara: This man is unbelievable! 

Ei: Time to take out god himself! 

[Ei blitz Susanno's armor and breaks that shit into a million pieces!]

Madara:!!!! MY Perfect Susanoo is indestructible! How is this even possible! 

Ei: There's no such thing as indestructible the only thing that was close to that was my father! But he ain't here anymore! Madara Uchiha LETS DANCE! 

Madara:!!!!

Next week Ei defeats "God"

Chapter End





Holy Shit :sanji


----------



## geminis (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome sauce from Turrin....


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 5, 2012)

The war needs to begin winding down...


----------



## Superstars (Jun 5, 2012)

Conclusion of Edo Tensai; IE Itachi vs Kabuto/Madara vs five Kages.


----------



## auem (Jun 5, 2012)

i don't understand why some folks expecting itachi to fight madara next....he has lost a eye aready,along with it his almighty susanoo...what fight can he give madara now..?

sasuke though has a outside chance to fight edo-madara if his ET can't be cancelled...


----------



## Turrin (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> Turrin, sweet prediction..
> 
> But really, the Hokages? Kabuto doing anything of that is so out of character. And how would Tsunade that Edo Tensei is failing just from Madara's Susano'o fading?
> 
> Little things that annoy me but its a neat one all the more.


I think it would be IC for him after he turns good, thought arguably I skimmed over that character development, because I wanted to get to the Hokage showing up to fight Madara. Realistically if Kishi did something like this it would probably be separated into two chapters.

As for Tsunade realizing didn't I say all the Edo's start to crumble?


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 5, 2012)

kabuto has a huge amount of flashbacks, kabuto summons nonou to the battlefield, she has a huge amount of flashbacks, much later in to the flashback kabuto's orphan brother has a huge amount of flashbacks. kabuto's snake has a flashback, then white snake sage has a premonition about there being lots of flashbacks and TNJ to come


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2012)

i just know one thing: we will be seeing the hokages sooner or later, as well as kyuubi's other half


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I think it would be IC for him after he turns good, thought arguably I skimmed over that character development, because I wanted to get to the Hokage showing up to fight Madara. Realistically if Kishi did something like this it would probably be separated into two chapters.
> 
> As for Tsunade realizing didn't I say all the Edo's start to crumble?



But it was never Kabuto's dream to be Hokage. Remember, Kabuto was never raised in Konoha exact. (IIRC at least)

How would Tsunade know that all the Edos are beginning to crumble when she is only fighting one?



Jeαnne said:


> i just know one thing: we will be seeing the hokages sooner or later, as well as kyuubi's other half



Agreed. In order for the Juubi to be revived, the Kyuubi must be whole again. Makes no sense for the other half to come back and the hokages remain, besides, we know how Kishi likes his happy endings.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i just know one thing: we will be seeing the hokages sooner or later, as well as kyuubi's other half



minato sealed half the kyuubi into himself, is it possible that if minato is revived, he could be a jinchuriki like naruto?  i would feel bad for his opponent


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2012)

yeap they cant remain there.

Though i am expecting actually tobi, or madara himself, going there personally to get kyuubi.

i am expecting them to be the reason why tobi learned edo tensei


----------



## Guiness (Jun 5, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> minato sealed half the kyuubi into himself, is it possible that if minato is revived, he could be a jinchuriki like naruto?  i would feel bad for his opponent



Minato in Bijuu Chakra Mode.

....

That is bad -_-'



Jeαnne said:


> yeap they cant remain there.
> 
> Though i am expecting actually tobi, or madara himself, going there personally to get kyuubi.
> 
> i am expecting them to be the reason why tobi learned edo tensei



How do you think they would go about it? You can't exactly go to... if you know what I mean. You think he'll summon the Death God?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Turrin said:


> Title: Kabuto's Resolve
> 
> Chapters Starts out, Madara attacks the Gokage with the giant sword of his Susano'o
> 
> ...







uchiha fans will cry when madara is 1 shot by minato


----------



## Sarry (Jun 5, 2012)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> uchiha fans will cry when madara is 1 shot by minato



Bah, that's blasphemy. It shall never occur.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2012)

foreign said:


> Minato in Bijuu Chakra Mode.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


you need to keep in mind that its tobi, i have the impression that the guy can warp to anywhere


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

i thought kyubi regained his yin chakra over the time..


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you need to keep in mind that its tobi, i have the impression that the guy can warp to anywhere



Now that I think about it, the Death God is a summoning...

lol, where do you think the Death God resides? In the realm between life and death?


----------



## KnightGhost (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara on the verge of killing the kages until Itachi shits on him and ends ET.

Everyone faps to Itachi for saving them


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 6, 2012)

i predict that edo crumbles

itachi and sasuke talk briefly

madara disappears

and the majority of the chapter focus on tobi and naruto and company

chapter ends with tobi taking 8th and 9th tail

Moon eye plan  operation almost complete


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 6, 2012)

The death god is Rikudo's mum


----------



## bleakwinter (Jun 6, 2012)

*Bleakwinter's Prediction*

Chapter 589

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura's Feelings!


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> The death god is Rikudo's mum



...

The Death God is a she? 

Who the hell would stick their **** and <bleep> that being?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

hopefully some naruto and tobi action with naruto and kurama powering up again making tobi more uneasy. and zetsus intercepting the alliance members on the way to narutos location.


----------



## handsock (Jun 6, 2012)

How do we know it's the real Kabuto?  What if it's a Shadow Clone?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 6, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> *Bleakwinter's Prediction*
> 
> Chapter 589
> 
> ...



OH hell no.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking it'll be more of Madara pile driving the Kages into the ground.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 6, 2012)

Evil san wa doko desuka?


----------



## Summers (Jun 6, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> *Bleakwinter's Prediction*
> 
> Chapter 589
> 
> ...



That's possible. The alliance is headed to Naruto's battle. So they could spend a chapter talking about their feelings again. Maybe spend another 5 pages with sasuke walking and smirking.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2012)

Sakura walks up to Sasuke..

But Sasuke stabs her, remembering all the while that she tried to kill him.

Oh the sweet justice


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> *Bleakwinter's Prediction*
> 
> Chapter 589
> 
> ...



Been there, done that


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 6, 2012)

spoiler: by kishimoto's son's father

カブトは、それが金曜日のよりフラッシュバック愚かですが、金曜日お奨めは、イタチに降りて、約負かす事ですハンマータイムサスケ月光第二水影雷霧マダラを食べるのが怖いとなり停止しますが、その後、彼のトリックまたは扱いトビは、眼球を取得する時間です。


----------



## Guiness (Jun 6, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> spoiler: by *kishimoto's son's father*
> 
> カブトは、それが金曜日のよりフラッシュバック愚かですが、金曜日お奨めは、イタチに降りて、約負かす事ですハンマータイムサスケ月光第二水影雷霧マダラを食べるのが怖いとなり停止しますが、その後、彼のトリックまたは扱いトビは、眼球を取得する時間です。



Makes no sense. 

can't read it though...


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 6, 2012)

Although I would like The Hokages vs Madara, but that will never happen


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd rather not get another chapter of Madara wasting the kages. I get it, they're outmatched. 

Move things forward please...


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 6, 2012)

if i dont get my spoilers in 5 minutes im gona have to hang palpatine^


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter: My old blood

It begins with Madara pounding the earth and smashing the Kages.

Raikage: It cant be!

Onoki: Legends of the past are overrated, but it seem some of them even at the peak of their legends arent properly rated

Madara: The Kages....... I Uchiha Madara will be known as the first man who will kill the 5 kages! I will finish you, one by one.

Madara grabs A and start to crush him with Susanoo.

Onoki: Tsunade, charge me with all the chakra you can!

Tsunade: But.......

Onoki: Do it! There is no time to waste, we are the only front that stands between Madara and our villages, its obvious that the user of edo tensei plans to use Madara as a trump card

Tsunade: We should had focused our efforts on finding the Kabuto instead

Sasuke: Have you finished Itachi?

Itachi: I already got the seals, they are "dog", "horse", "tiger" and the uttering of the word "release".

Madara: After I finish you, it is your village the first one I will march into, Im sure the caster of edo tensei wont mind if I pick your village first........

Onoki charges towards Susanoo at full speed and is catched by Susanoo's hand.

Madara: Two Kages now? Whom should I kill first?

Onoki: It seems at the end you lost this dance, my sacrifical technique, moreover I can limit the range of the explosion to avoid hitting my fellow Kages.

Mei, Gaara and Tsuande strike with all their might Susanoo's hand releasing A.

Onoki: Atomic detonation!

A giant explosion engulfs Susanoo, Madara is destroyed and begin to regenerate.

Tsunade: Onoki!

Onoki is lying on the ground.

Tsunade: The damage is very severe, while he is alive I cant guarantee his survival, even with my best ninjutsu

Mei: Now! For the one that inspired us through this fight, Onoki!

Gaara start his pyramid sealing ritual and Madara is sealed.

Gaara: At the end, we the Gokage stood! Now the war depends upon Naruto, this ends the participation of edo tensei during this war.

- At Izanami

Kabuto is remembering Urushi, then has a flashback about the time where he gave the book to Naruto.

Kabuto: This is my resolve, who I am!

- At the battlefield

Mei: We have to take Onoki to the medical team at once and organize all the backup we can get for Naruto

Madara: And leave unatended? Is this how the Gokage treat an adversary?

Gaara: BUT HE WAS SEALED! I COMPLETED THE RITUAL!

Madara's eye is closed and begins to open.

Madara: Izanagi, this technique allowed me to survive the sealing technique as if it were a genjutsu.

Tsunade: Shouldnt your eye had been permanently closed?

Madara: To be honest with you I didnt knew what would happen, but I can use the technique without losing my eyes.

Tsunade: Is it because of the advanced eyes he has? Or perhaps a bodily modification Kabuto made to Madara? Or maybe both?

Madara stands there, the Gokage attack. Each of the Kages strike Madara and apparently force him into edo tensei regeneration, only for him to disappear and appear.

Madara: Now you see? I am complete unstoppable, no matter what you do, you cant seal me. It seems the caster of edo tensei planned me to be the perfect trump card.

A: Its over! We cant win, forgive us Onoki!

The full Susanoo appears.

Madara: And now Gokage, with all the respect I can muster I will end this fight, I will not only destroy you, but all the surrounding area. You will know face the definitive technique from Uchiha Madara. I will use the perfected Susanoo to create a meteor shower I will use the 100% of my power for this technique.

Tsunade: It seems at the end the world will fall to Kabuto

Madara: Onoki, please pay attention, I am finishing you with the most I can do as a token of respect for the five Kages, this heavenly demostration is specially delivered for your delight! Die in my fireworks.

Susanoo start doing some handseals and the sky turns red, despite being night it looks as if for a momment day had returned.

Gaara: What is happening?........ shouldnt it had started already?

A: Look, the Susanoo is frozen in that handseal, its as if the technique was 1 handseal away from being completed

Madara: !!!

Mei: It seems Madara himself cant move!

Madara: What is happening?! This body is mafunctioning, it doesnt responds me anymore!

The sky returns to normal and Susanoo disappears.

Mei: Hokage, the casters of edo tensei come from your village, do you know what is happening?

Tsunade: It seems someone has reached Kabuto and is stopping edo tensei

Gaara: Look, Muu also appears to be affected

Kabuto: Release!

Kabuto's body fall to the ground as if lifeless.

Madara: My body, is becoming dust........ my soul is being expelled.

Muu's body crumble releasing the soul

Madara: Gokage...... I recognize your fighting abilities, but I also acknowledge the excellent ninja your village produce to have been able to do this one time..... it seems Hashirama's legacy live up to its founder......

Madara's body crumble.

Mei: Its over, we won!

Tsunade: But who could have stopped the technique, none of our shinobis reached Kabuto, the only one who should have a genjutsu capable of doing this........

Itachi: Sasuke...... dont forget what you learned during this fight and our conversation.

Kabuto: I never expected to be forced into this failsafe......

Sasuke: Kabuto?! Where are you?!

Kabuto: I originally was seeking you for this.

Sasuke: But wasnt edo tensei ended?

Kabuto: Indeed edo tensei was ended, however in the case I was forced to end edo tensei, specifically by a sharingan genjutsu I placed a failsafe in the seals to end edo tensei. The "release" command not only release the edo tensei, but also release me from the body. It is an extremelly advanced form of Orochimaru's sama transmigration jutsu.

Sasuke: !!!

Kabuto: I couldnt use this before, I prepared just in case a perfected body that was perfectly infused with Hashirama's cells. The tenseis ended are used as sacrifices too, to allow me perform a transmigration jutsu that cant be denied. The trump card I was using was within edo tensei, so I couldnt afford the sacrifice to try this, I also needed sharingan genjutsu for that.

Sasuke: Sharingan?

Kabuto: A genjutsu is a chakra infection on the system, with sharingan the infection is so perfect that even at times while during the genjutsu the sharingan appears on the eyes of the victim. This advanced technique allowed me to also carry this Uchiha chakra into the new body, which was necessary for it to be able to work.

Sasuke: But didnt Izanami.....

Kabuto: Yes Sasuke-kun, it allowed me to find my true self, the one I was finding thanks to Naruto, I have surpassed Orochimaru-sama! I wont deny anymore the strenght of my allies, Itachi taught me that.

Kabuto summons snakes from the Sage Snake place.

Sasuke forms his Susanoo

Kabuto: My true self, my old blood.

A brief scene of Suigetsu outside the cave is shown.

Kabuto: Now its time to use "that" jutsu, Sage Art: Banbutsu No Sozo!

Sasuke's fight is just starting!


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i predict that edo crumbles
> 
> itachi and sasuke talk briefly
> 
> ...




This isn't a prediction as much as it is a hope


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> if i dont get my spoilers in 5 minutes im gona have to hang palpatine^



Dafuq did I do?


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 6, 2012)

> Mei: Its over, we won!


She has a Golden Byakugam


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter will probably be Madara dominating the 5 Kage with his perfect Susano'o, a glimpse of what's going on with Naruto & co. vs. Tobi, and then Itachi ending Edo Tensei, with the chapter ending at some unexpected cliffhanger.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Chapter will probably be Madara dominating the 5 Kage with his perfect Susano'o, a glimpse of what's going on with Naruto & co. vs. Tobi, and then Itachi ending Edo Tensei, with the chapter ending at some unexpected cliffhanger.



Bro this is Kishimoto.
Don't you think that asking for that much matter in the span of 1 chapter is wishful thinking?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 6, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for Naruto to actually show up


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder where is evil right now.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict that Naruto comes to the Kages' rescue


----------



## Kek (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi saves the Five Kage's Asses by ending Edo-Tensei just before Madara sends them all to hell.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> uchiha fans will cry when madara is 1 shot by minato



Madara: tell the blond b***h to get back to the kitchen

*actually bothers to look*

Madara: he is a man


----------



## calimike (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict Susano and Madara blow up themselve. What will happen to Gokages? 

Naruto spoiler say Naruto Vol.61 and Rock Lee manga Vol.2 going to release at July 27.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

things are kinda dead around here, i think that we got fed up with this BS arc


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara releases a new Rinnegan power.

An epic power.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara releases a new Rinnegan power.
> 
> An epic power.



is it really too much to ask for?
i hope your prediction will come true.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 6, 2012)

Not even one spoiler ?.................


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Predicting that Itachi forces Kabuto to use the Dog-Horse-Tiger seals, saving the Kages' asses but unknowingly bringing all the ETs to Kabuto's location to protect him instead of actually ending ET.

Sasuke then has to take the lead against Madara since Itachi's one-eyed, and he finally gets a chance to showcase EMS.

Wishful thinking I know. But I don't want to lose Madara or Kabuto.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

vered said:


> is it really too much to ask for?
> i hope your prediction will come true.



ew I hope not


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw the spoilers in my dream.

Something bad will happen to Itachi :/

But there is also a saying that the opposite of the dream comes true. So you never know


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 6, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Predicting that Itachi forces Kabuto to use the Dog-Horse-Tiger seals, saving the Kages' asses but unknowingly bringing all the ETs to Kabuto's location to protect him instead of actually ending ET.
> 
> Sasuke then has to take the lead against Madara since Itachi's one-eyed, and he finally gets a chance to showcase EMS.
> 
> Wishful thinking I know. But I don't want to lose Madara or Kabuto.



it would be even better if itachi has to protect the KO'd kabuto from madara.

and kabuto has a what the heck face after he wakes up.


----------



## calimike (Jun 6, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I saw the spoilers in my dream.
> 
> Something bad will happen to Itachi :/
> 
> But there is also a saying that the opposite of the dream comes true. So you never know



I dream too. Real Kabuto caught Itachi and what jutsu is kabuto used on Itachi? 

Sasuke: ....


----------



## Mangateers (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoilers have been posted 
to do anything


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Kimimaro is still alive!? Fuck yeah! WOOOOOOOOOOOPY!


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 6, 2012)

OMG Itachi no


----------



## calimike (Jun 6, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> Spoilers have been posted
> to do anything



Are Edo Tensei fade away like blow ashes away one by one  Sasuke seem stand quiet and nothing?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

laame laaaaaaame! booooooo!


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

I knew Kimimaro wouldn't die from some Fodder Bijuu Mode Naruto !


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Get back to your grave, you goddamn stu. You were a blight upon this manga and all of shonen.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

ET actually ended. 

RIP all Edos. The manga is boring again without you. 

...I wonder if Kabuto's gonna just stand in that cave for the rest of his life.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad chapter look bad


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 6, 2012)

NO ITACHI ;__;


----------



## KingBoo (Jun 6, 2012)

good bye itachi...i will cry when i go to sleep now.

oh and gj bone guy, and chiyo. badasses to the end.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm considering it a good thing that they weren't showing Madara feeling the effects of Edo Tensei's cancellation just yet.

Still holding onto the prospect of him just... HAX'n his way back to life with some Rikudou-esque nonsense.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

The seals to end edo tensei were trolls?!

I told you so, I told you so


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasuke looks so heartbroken....and it looks like Itachi is gonna do the head poke again.

May the King finally rest in peace...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

So much for Kimimaru and Juggo and Suigetsu and Mangetsu.... BOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 6, 2012)

the chapter ended just as Itachi was about to disapear...something's gonna happen.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

so the entire chapter was just edo's going bye-bye

kishi sure knows how to drag shit out.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 6, 2012)

Dang, Oonoki just gave up.


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So much for Kimimaru and Juggo and Suigetsu and Mangetsu.... BOOOOOOO!



And Lee! BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! At least Kimimaro was still alive, freaking bad ass. Bijuu Shroud Naruto beat Kimimaro? Get out of here! xD


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd laugh if all their combined powers somehow went into Kabuto's body. Looks like Itachi succeeded, which means we can get on to the fight that actually matters now?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn Itachi ended ET...

Which means he is gone... and everybody else...

without Itachi this manga is shit


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

ITACHI NOOO!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like Itachi succeeded.

Farewell Konoha's Dark Knight. o7


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

eh...expected outcome, this also kind of leaves a question: sasuke should have had another reaction if itachi didnt talk to him, so i am guessing that they really talked in tsukuyomi.

this would explain why he said that he still couldnt forgive konoha, its like he knew more information than what we think.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> And Lee! BOOOOOOOOOOOOO! At least Kimimaro was still alive, freaking bad ass. Bijuu Shroud Naruto beat Kimimaro? Get out of here! xD



BOOOOOOOOO! 
fck kishimoto, why did you wasted the precious panels on silly fights that no one wanted to see, specially on his self fan service of shikamaru, and more shikamaru and sai. FCK you sai...


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi, you fucking bastard.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm sad 

I hope it's not truly over just yet


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Dang, Oonoki just gave up.


I'm surprised I didn't notice that at first.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 6, 2012)

Most important question: is Madara gone?  I'm assuming so, which would kinda piss me off cause he had the Kages dead to rights at the end of the last chapter.  And from what I could see, in this chapter as well, unless they somehow managed to turn things around in the pages that weren't included in the spoiler.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

so around what time do they release spoilers?


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

So is Madara's Sasunoo Melting?

Madara: "I'm MELTING....MELTING..MEEEEEEEEEELLLTTTIIINNGGG........oh the pain of it all.....  "


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol if Madara's gone, I'm gonna start working on the next hitler vid


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi, we were just about to learn what a Madara who's actually going all out could do.  Why you stop Edo Tensei just in the nick of time?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

...they've been released, Blackfeather Dragon.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> So is Madara's Sasunoo Melting?
> 
> Madara: "I'm MELTING....MELTING..MEEEEEEEEEELLLTTTIIINNGGG........oh the pain of it all.....  "



like the wicked witch?


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

Onoki didn't give up, old people can see the future.

He knew, Onoki knew.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh dear, looks like Deidara finally finds out about Sasuke... 

And Edo Tensei has finally been ended. Well, this is more like a mercy-killing, if anything.

Guess this is the last we'll see of Itachi. I had really wanted a flashback or something from him, but oh well. Hopefully he and Sasuke will have time to exchange proper farewells, so that they can both say what the other needs to hear.

This must also be the end of Madara. Wonder how he'll react. For that matter, I wonder what'll happen to the Bijuu now that the Jinchuuriki are being returned to the afterlife.

Tobi's probably going to be pissed. Well done, Itachi. Well done.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

We will probably see more of Itachi when we get more in depth insight into the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## calimike (Jun 6, 2012)

They're all gone. Tobi, Zetus, Sasuke and former Team Habi remain at large for now. Part 2 is over? Is Part 3 next?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> For that matter, I wonder what'll happen to the Bijuu now that the Jinchuuriki are being returned to the afterlife.


Nothing, most likely. They're all back in Gedo Mazo. It's not like they're going anywhere.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

What do the pages actually SAY?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh dear, looks like Deidara finally finds out about Sasuke...
> 
> And Edo Tensei has finally been ended. Well, this is more like a mercy-killing, if anything.
> 
> ...



madara's true power only showcased to make it more impressive for Itachi saving the day.

But he's not an author's darling Gary Stu, oh no.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

madara wont vanish, i bet 


think of this, at least by these few pages, it would have made way more sense if kishi made madara almost kill the kages, and suddendly start to fade.

Instead kishi seems to be showing itachi starting to stop edo tensei, all the other edos fading and nothing of madara, this is a sign that he is staying, he must do something.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 6, 2012)

Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking Uchiha Itachi.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



Did it say that or are you just guessing?


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh dear, looks like Deidara finally finds out about Sasuke...
> 
> And Edo Tensei has finally been ended. Well, this is more like a mercy-killing, if anything.
> 
> ...



Kankuro: "Oh, by the way Deidara.......Sasuke is still alive" 	



*Deidara's reaction*


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



What?


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

It can't be noooooooo.



naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



*dies*


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> eh...expected outcome, this also kind of leaves a question: sasuke should have had another reaction if itachi didnt talk to him, so i am guessing that they really talked in tsukuyomi.
> 
> this would explain why he said that he still couldnt forgive konoha, its like he knew more information than what we think.



i rather think the last poke that itachi gonna give sasuke will contain all the informations...


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Fucking Uchiha Itachi.



You know, posts like this are really misleading...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



As much as I hate to admit it, this would be a good break point.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

auem said:


> i rather think the last poke that itachi gonna give sasuke will contain all the informations...


perfect 


lol at itachi going for the forehead poke xD, we totally knew that this would happen, haha


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

WELP, MOMENT OF TRUTH FOR MADARA

CAN HE TRULY ASCEND BEYOND GODHOOD BY BREAKING FREE OF EDO TENSEI?


----------



## Orochimariu (Jun 6, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> so the entire chapter was just edo's going bye-bye
> 
> kishi sure knows how to drag shit out.



^This.

I didn't expect the end of edo tensei so soon... Wouldn't miss Itachi, but I hope Kabuto will wake up and summon them again 
One may still dream...

And oh, Kimimaro, Orochimaru-sama would be proud of you!


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasuke looks so sad when he sees Itachi vanishing.


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



stop trolling


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 6, 2012)

Where is Dan? 
So Dan will not see Tsunade?


----------



## KevKev (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Did it say that or are you just guessing?



Well, if you look at the last page, where it usually says END. it has a little note with the number 30 next to it...that always appear there when Kishi's on break or something right?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi: the mvp of this war


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Lol if Madara's gone, I'm gonna start working on the next hitler vid



I wonder if he got pissed when the seven ninja swordsmen fight got skipped, and Suigetsu and kabuto never got to meet Kimimaru nor Mangetsu.

There is so much frustration in that theme


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Well, if you look at the last page, where it usually says END. it has a little note with the number 30 next to it...that always appear there when Kishi's on break or something right?



But that's like a 3 week break!


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Well, if you look at the last page, where it usually says END. it has a little note with the number 30 next to it...that always appear there when Kishi's on break or something right?



Seems like Kishi is leaving the country before the repercussions hit


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> madara's true power only showcased to make it more impressive for Itachi saving the day.
> 
> But he's not an author's darling Gary Stu, oh no.



You know what, Lightysnake?

Hate on; it's pretty much the only thing that has made this miserable arc worthwhile.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi isn't disappearing. He's becoming the legendary Super Uchiha.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> You know, posts like this are really misleading...



FFKS! Kishi is going on fking vacations!!! fckrghaaaaaarghh!!!!


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

Mickie said:


> Where is Dan?
> So Dan will not see Tsunade?



it was one of the prime reason i bet that all edos are not going to end....but it seems i was wrong..


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Uh oh...I think Naruto is on break next week :/



Yeah, I believe it. Kishi would totally pull this now.


----------



## Lurker909 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> madara's true power only showcased to make it more impressive for Itachi saving the day.
> 
> But he's not an author's darling Gary Stu, oh no.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 6, 2012)

It's probably on break because on the movie he's making


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF? Fuck you Kishi


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

So Itachi can control people with MS genjutsu, i like it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> So Itachi can control people with MS genjutsu, i like it.



We have only known this for how long...?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

ZZZ

Dammit google translate!!

We don't care about the literal translation.

WE ONLY WANT TO KNOW WHAT THE FUCKING SPOILERS SAY


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> We have only known this for how long...?



But now it's confirmed, even a perfect sage can't handle Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

guys we dont know if its a break or not.we still need a translator for the pages first.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

i wonder how sasuke is feeling now, life sucks


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> WTF? Fuck you Kishi



in denial bro???


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh well, so much for hoping we'd get to see Dan, Chiyo and Kimimaro in action.  Although I'm glad Kankuro's OK.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DON'T GO!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

THE LOOK ON SASUKE'S FACE...HE LOOKS SO HEARTBROKEN THAT ITACHI IS LEAVING!!!!!!!!!!!! 

NONONONONONONONO KISHI YOU HAVE TO MAKE THEM HUG AND CRY TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kankurette (Jun 6, 2012)

Is Sasuke ever going to find out the truth?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

auem said:


> in denial bro???



I was talking about the break.


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Madara ever un-cross his arms this entire fight with the Kages O_o I don't remember anymore lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2012)

So Suetachi is going away?

Hallelujah


----------



## calimike (Jun 6, 2012)

vered said:


> guys we dont know if its a break or not.we still need a translator for the pages first.



Zeromcd of MH confirmed Naruto is on break next week.

It's really sad!


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Did Madara ever un-cross his arms this entire fight with the Kages O_o I don't remember anymore lol


if madara vanishes, he goes down with his swag untouched


----------



## Nimander (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasuke looks like a fucking adult in this chapter.  Holy shit. 

Just being around Itachi gave him a growth spurt.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Did Madara ever un-cross his arms this entire fight with the Kages O_o I don't remember anymore lol


For preta path and his various jutsu, otherwise, nope.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara better not disappear now


----------



## tears (Jun 6, 2012)

well it still 5 pages long + couple of pics from sasuke .. 

oh no, kabuto unseal the ET i guess 

itachii


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabuto didn't use the dog or horse seals (though the tiger one is there).

He really did completely BS Tobi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

MUST...NOT...UN-CROSS...ARMS


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol I can imagine what Itachi haters must be going through 

Haters: Finally, it shifts to Madara vs Kages without Itachi getting panels.
Kishi: LOLNO


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 6, 2012)

The look on Sasuke's face when Itachi begins to vanish..

I'd kill myself if I was in his shoes. 

*Tobi*: _"He did it becuz he luved U more than the village!"_
*Danzo*: _"You are Itachi's only failure! He should have killed you!"_
*Sasuke*: _"You're wrong! Itachi loved me more than the village! Now here is Susanoo v3! Thanks for your help!"_

*Sasuke*: _"Why did you do it!?"_
*Itachi*: _"Because you were innocent, point blank period."_
*Sasuke*:


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

so the whole chapters basically talking, and we barely get to see perfect susano do anything, and theres a break next week...

fuck you kishi


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

i wonder what madara tells to onooki.


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto didn't use the dog or horse seals (though the tiger one is there).
> 
> He really did completely BS Tobi.



activation , cancellation  and release seals all are different...


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara is the only one whose lights will be directed to the ground


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

OH GOD THE NEW PICTURES...

SASUKE'S FACE...

IT'S TOO MUCH FOR ME TO HANDLE...!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I NEED MORE TISSUE BOXES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orochimariu (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh no, dat snake seems to be really unconscious... If it isn't pretending, all my hope is gone.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmm, the end of Edo Tensei already. I'm kinda sad, that Madara didn't even get to kill Oonoki. That would have been a fitting death.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Madara is the only one whose lights will be directed to the ground



:rofl
I actually lol'd
:rofl


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara better circumvent Edo Tensei ending.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

poor Sauce </3


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

auem said:


> activation and cancellation seals can be different...


Eh fine. Hell if I know what they're doing at the moment anyway.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## KevKev (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck, this manga is ending soon...


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay, it looks like Sasuke and Itachi do get to converse a bit before Edo Tensei ends. That's a relief. I just hope their final words are meaningful.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

i wonder how many "all my feels" and "all those feelings" posts these sasuke images will get on tumblr, its full of fangirls


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

You can actually see the part where his heart rips in half.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Okay, it looks like Sasuke and Itachi do get to converse a bit before Edo Tensei ends. That's a relief. I just hope their final words are meaningful.




I'd rather have a flashback


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabuto's gonna come out of Izanami changed and use some reanimation jutsu sacrificing himself to bring Itachi back permanently.


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to see Sasuke's tears. In fact, I demand them.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Okay, it looks like Sasuke and Itachi do get to converse a bit before Edo Tensei ends. That's a relief. I just hope their final words are meaningful.



DO IT, KISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE NEEDS TO BE A HUGS AND TEARS SCENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

At this rate, Itachi might as well just rise from the dead three days later.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder whether Izanagi would be able to circumvent Edo Tensei's cancellation


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I'd rather have a flashback



Same here, but it looks like this is the best we're gonna get.

Oh well, at least you get more material for another "Hitler's Reaction" video.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

So much fucking bad writing...on top of Kishi going on a break? 

God damn it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2012)

lol Sasuke

Cry moar bitch uchiha


----------



## Nimander (Jun 6, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Fuck, this manga is ending soon...



Yes it is.  The occasional chapter comes along that does remind you that, yes, the story is approaching its end.  As much as Kishi has managed to kinda drag things out some, things are winding down bit by bit.


----------



## tears (Jun 6, 2012)

just....
need....
final......
words.....
from....
itachi........... gaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Well Sasuke is the best char in the mango again with Madara gone.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabuto will sure have a surprise when he wakes up.
Kabuto: Hahaha, i told i am unstoppable, now i will...!?, wait where is Itachi?
Sasuke: He already made you end Edo Tensei.
Kabuto:


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2012)

Dat king. Soloed the mother fuckin war.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So much fucking bad writing...on top of Kishi going on a break?
> 
> God damn it.



Someone is mad^^


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can actually see the part where his heart rips in half.


Had to be done

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N65IJC5A5GM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

so edo was undone by itachi. but it took the whole of chapter of just this. to bad sasuke was not an edo and disappeared to
 and kishi going on a break that sucks.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dat king. Soloed the mother fuckin war.



This is what Itachi fans actually believe


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Aiku said:


> DO IT, KISHI!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE NEEDS TO BE A HUGS AND TEARS SCENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mm...no.

Maybe a manly tear or two would be okay.

But let's keep it reserved.



Lightysnake said:


> At this rate, Itachi might as well just rise from the dead three days later.



Itachi already rose from the dead.

The next part is the Ascension.

After that, he'll one-panel God.

















Still not a Gary Stu.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Someone is mad^^


Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

i don't know japanese but i feel sad for sasuke  that look on his face... hopelessness


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Mm...no.
> 
> Maybe a manly tear or two would be okay.
> 
> But let's keep it reserved.



NO, IT'S NOT ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



Only Itachi can cause reactions like this.

Delicious.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

BTW what will happen to Kaubto know?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

i am so fucking curious to see what sasuke will do now


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter is exactly as I predicted.



			
				SuperSaiyaman12 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



You're a sore loser. You think the manga author is a "bad writer" because he made the character you hate look fucking awesome.

So, in other words, you failed, and now you're placing the blame on the author instead of accepting the fact you lost.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> BTW what will happen to Kaubto know?



He is alone with mad/sad Sasuke. I don't have any hope for him even if he found his "true" self.


----------



## jimbob631 (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



So because a character you constantly put down proved you wrong Kishi is a bad writer?  Would the same be true if Kabuto manhandled Itachi, I doubt writing has to do with it really.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi already rose from the dead.
> 
> The next part is the Ascension.
> 
> After that, he'll one-panel God.



lol, you are ignorant as usual Nikushimi 

itachi did rise from the dead three arcs later. 

died: hunt for itachi arc.
next arcain invasio arc.
next arc: kage arc.
next arc: war arc (including naruto's training )


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



You shouldn't have doubted Itachi, and this chapter looks like a good chapter, with lots of emotion in it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

hey guys, isnt it a funny coincidence that Itachi is stopping edo tensei and vanishing right after the trololo singer died?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> So because a character you constantly put down proved you wrong Kishi is a bad writer?  Would the same be true if Kabuto manhandled Itachi, I doubt writing has to do with it really.



Bad writing is when an already badly written character is brought back from the dead via deus ex machina to play MVP of the war with another deus ex machina. Yeah, sorry, it's pretty bad.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hey guys, isnt it a funny coincidence that Itachi is stopping edo tensei and vanishing right after the trololo singer died?



He died?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> So because a character you constantly put down proved you wrong Kishi is a bad writer?  Would the same be true if Kabuto manhandled Itachi, I doubt writing has to do with it really.


You don't get it because you are _fan_ of this trainwreck of a character. He's a Gary Stu/God Mode Sue who never ever can lose in the fucking manga since he has all these poorly written Deus Ex Machinas to back him up! 

IN ANY OTHER STORY ITACHI'D BE THE MOST HATED CHARACTER.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> This is what Itachi fans actually believe



Not sure what you mean. It happened in the manga.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



I think it's about time for me to do another edit thread. 



Aiku said:


> NO, IT'S NOT ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!



Okay, how 'bout they cry less, but Itachi has to wear a nurse outfit?

Is that enough of a compromise? 



First Tsurugi said:


> Only Itachi can cause reactions like this.
> 
> Delicious.



Exactly.

That is the only thing that has been rewarding about this arc- Itachi's trolling and the shitstorms that have arisen because of it.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He is alone with mad/sad Sasuke. I don't have any hope for him even if he found his "true" self.



Well maybe, but he simply could start ET once again... And once again Sasuke couldn't kill him cuz of the effects


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 6, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dat king. Soloed the mother fuckin war.


 Then he even topped that by soloing himself  Only Itachi can solo Itachi


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> You shouldn't have doubted Itachi, and this chapter looks like a good chapter, with lots of emotion in it.



Replace Itachi and Sasuke with Naruto and Minato and he'd give it a 10/10


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> You shouldn't have doubted Itachi, and this chapter looks like a good chapter, with lots of emotion in it.


He jsut proved that he is a fucking sue and you say I shouldn't have DOUBTED him?!


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Chapter is exactly as I predicted.
> 
> You're a sore loser. You think the manga author is a "bad writer" because he made the character you hate look fucking awesome.
> 
> So, in other words, you failed, and now you're placing the blame on the author instead of yourself.



Please, we already knew it'd happen. Doesn't make the writing better. Of course, people are willing to choke down anything that happens that Itachi does as amazing writing, despite how many deus ex machinas he rips out of his own ass. He doesn't make Itachi look 'awesome' with Izanami, he makes him look worse. Itachi is simply a walking plot device


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Bad writing is when an already badly written character is brought back from the dead via deus ex machina to play MVP of the war with another deus ex machina. Yeah, sorry, it's pretty bad.



Edo Tensei isn't really Deus ex Machina tho.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabuto is still there, I still have hopes in an epic 1-1 against Sasuke where Kabuto will show his true level (perhaps thanks to finding his true self) and Sasuke is forced to BM level.

I would lol if all the abilities of the ETs went to Kabuto after this


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am so fucking curious to see what sasuke will do now



I'd kill myself just to f*** with Itachi and Naruto's scheming.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a feeling telegrams will be mostly empty this week, kishi didn't really give us much to discuss.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> He died?


yes ........

and people are all like "good night, sweet prince" for him, now they will be like that for itachi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He jsut proved that he is a fucking sue and you say I shouldn't have DOUBTED him?!



Itachi isn't a sue, stop throwing around buzzwords that you don't understand.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!


Oh come now, just because things aren't going the way you want them to doesn't mean that Kishi is a bad writer.



Either way, you probably aren't going to drop the manga anyways.


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



for some of you guys every chapter is worst chapter recently....hire a private naruto writer or quit reading the manga...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Edo Tensei isn't really Deus ex Machina tho.


Izanami FUCKING IS...


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Replace Itachi and Sasuke with Naruto and Minato and he'd give it a 10/10



If Minato had the same amount of asspulls, you can get I'd be criticizing it, too. They tend not to do this, unless you consider 'revealing he can teleport to a moving kunai' on the same level.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, Minato needed more hype actions, because Itachi true dat men now.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

I would lol if Kabuto comes out and say

"Yeah I found my true self... *Evil laugh* Edo Tensei Vers 2!"

Itachi = trolled


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hey guys, isnt it a funny coincidence that Itachi is stopping edo tensei and vanishing right after the trololo singer died?





No it can't be coincidence.

Well, at long last the lamest fight in the entire manga is over. Everything went according to Itachi's plan which made it rather boring. 
Next we can hopefully see a more exciting final battle of the war between Naruto and Tobi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Not sure what you mean. It happened in the manga.



Hardly, without the edos spreaded fighting the alliance then Itachi would have to face a Kabuto who has all his edos free to fight him.

Can you tell, he basically won the war (assuming it really ends in ET just being ended)? Yes.

But it isnt by any means a solo.

Even if he had done it all by himself he wouldnt be soloing a war, since to do that he would have to take Tobi out too.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Oh come now, just because things aren't going the way you want them to doesn't mean that Kishi is a bad writer.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, you probably aren't going to drop the manga anyways.


Itachi can't lose. He can't even be challenged. He solos everything. He gets new powers as the plot fucking demands it. That's not bad writing?!


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am so fucking curious to see what sasuke will do now



sasuke "fuck it "
sasuke "fuck you, fuck this war, fuck naruto, fuck the uchiha, fuck konoha, and hatred "
sasuke "i will find a ranch, get fuck the first farm girl with big titties and get settled "
itachi "no, the natuto vs sasuke fight must happen....... "

sean connery from the rock


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol, you are ignorant as usual Nikushimi
> 
> itachi did rise from the dead three arcs later.
> 
> ...



That is what I said. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You don't get it because you are _fan_ of this trainwreck of a character. He's a Gary Stu/God Mode Sue who never ever can lose in the fucking manga since he has all these poorly written Deus Ex Machinas to back him up!
> 
> IN ANY OTHER STORY ITACHI'D BE THE MOST HATED CHARACTER.






This is a perfect example of what Itachi was talking about when he said greatness arouses the hatred of others.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

one good this this fight is finally over it was lame. not to the better things.

guess people actually thought edo tensei would not be undone, the whole point of itachi being set free from kabuto was to stop this madara was to powerful if he is gone it was because this is all that could have been done.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Itachi can't lose. He can't even be challenged. He solos everything. *He gets new powers as the plot fucking demands it*. That's not bad writing?!



Same as Naruto, I don't see the problem.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Itachi isn't a sue, stop throwing around buzzwords that you don't understand.



Oh, please defend this. 
No realistic flaws? Check
Constant deus ex machinas and asspulls? Check
Ultra powerful next to most other characters? Check
Ultra smart next to everyone? Check
Ultra skilled next to everyone? Check.
Ultra pure, kind and good hearted to boot? Check.
Author has admitted he's a favorite? Check

The man doesn't just hit almost every point on the stuometer, he blows it out of the water. Again, a deus ex machina revived him from the dead to play MVP of the war, how the fuck isn't he a gary stu?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> If Minato had the same amount of asspulls, you can get I'd be criticizing it, too. They tend not to do this, unless you consider 'revealing he can teleport to a moving kunai' on the same level.



I dunno about the asspull part.... Izanami was foreshadowed the moment Kishi introduced Izanagi.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see why anyone would even be mad at that turn of event. Most predictable shit ever. If you didn't get used to Itachi being Kishimoto's wish fulfillment self insert by now, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hey guys, isnt it a funny coincidence that Itachi is stopping edo tensei and vanishing right after the trololo singer died?


It's like when Orochimaru lost to Sasuke in the anime the same week Michael Jackson died.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 6, 2012)

I think we saw Kabuto's "true self" when he saw his reflection in the puddle, saying "it's already past bedtime".  

I wonder if Sasuke is going to end up getting credit for ending Edo Tensei, like how he's given credit for killing Zabuza, Orochimaru, and Itachi.  Anko is there, and now only Sasuke remains there with Kabuto.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Okay, how 'bout they cry less, but Itachi has to wear a nurse outfit?
> 
> Is that enough of a compromise?



I THINK YOU'RE ONTO SOMETHING. 

BUT THEY STILL NEED TO HUG.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He jsut proved that he is a fucking sue and you say I shouldn't have DOUBTED him?!



You have always down-played him, tried to make him weaker than he actually he. My point is you should have expected this to happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> No it can't be coincidence.
> 
> Well, at long last the lamest fight in the entire manga is over. Everything went according to Itachi's plan which made it rather boring.
> Next we can hopefully see a more exciting final battle of the war between Naruto and Tobi.


there is something up 



im glad that this fight is over too, even if sasuke and kabuto fight now, it will be under a totally new light


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I think we saw Kabuto's "true self" when he saw his reflection in the puddle, saying "it's already past bedtime".
> 
> *I wonder if Sasuke is going to end up getting credit for ending Edo Tensei, like how he's given credit for killing Zabuza, Orochimaru, and Itachi.*



Probably, and people will be mad


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Oh, please defend this.
> No realistic flaws? Check



Stopped reading right here because you clearly can't fucking read if you don't understand how flawed Itachi is.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I dunno about the asspull part.... Izanami was foreshadowed the moment Kishi introduced Izanagi.


Ass Pull because Itachi had it. Ass Pull since it wasn't really 'hinted' and it looked like Kishimoto had ceased with creating new Sharingan attacks.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Same as Naruto, I don't see the problem.



Naruto isn't even close. Naruto actually gets, y'know, training arcs? And most of his new powers tend to be remixes of powers he already uses, or have been mentioned and foreshadowed previously.

The Totsuka no Tsurugi, Susanoo, Amaterasu and Izanami were not when they were introduced


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You don't get it because you are _fan_ of this trainwreck of a character. He's a Gary Stu/God Mode Sue who never ever can lose in the fucking manga since he has all these poorly written Deus Ex Machinas to back him up!
> 
> IN ANY OTHER STORY ITACHI'D BE THE MOST HATED CHARACTER.



Let it go, seriously.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Stopped reading right here because you clearly can't fucking read if you don't understand how flawed Itachi is.



Do enlighten us and explain how it holds him back or hinders him. What, is 'he had a disease' a realistic flaw?


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 6, 2012)

*Slurp slurp* 

Link removed


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> one good this this fight is finally over it was lame. not to the better things.



agreed. that is the one good thing about this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> It's like when Orochimaru lost to Sasuke in the anime the same week Michael Jackson died.



YES AHAHHAHAHAHA, i remember this


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ass Pull because Itachi had it.



Not an asspull, theoretically every Uchiha can use Izanagi and Izanami.



> Ass Pull since it wasn't really 'hinted' and it looked like Kishimoto had ceased with creating new Sharingan attacks.



The existence of Izanagi necessitates that there be a corresponding Izanami.

Just like Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu hinted at there being a Susano'o.

It's sticking to the legend.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> That's a pretty clever way of writing:
> 
> You hate Itachi, and you got fuckin owned. That's as complicated as it needs to be.



Classic case of "I think being an overpowered Gary Stu is good writing."

Everyone knew he was ending ET besides. I would have rather Madara not be a plot device to make it 

I also notice you couldn't address a thing I said, either.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You don't get it because you are _fan_ of this trainwreck of a character. He's a Gary Stu/God Mode Sue who never ever can lose in the fucking manga since he has all these poorly written Deus Ex Machinas to back him up!
> 
> IN ANY OTHER STORY ITACHI'D BE THE MOST HATED CHARACTER.



and why is itachi one of the top 10 most loved characters?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Naruto isn't even close. Naruto actually gets, y'know, training arcs? And most of his new powers tend to be remixes of powers he already uses, or have been mentioned and foreshadowed previously.
> 
> The Totsuka no Tsurugi, Susanoo, Amaterasu and Izanami were not when they were introduced



Yeah I am not that big oh watching Itachi or Sasuke train bro, even though the Kage arc was Sasukes training.


Susanoo and Ama were a given the second Tsukuyomi was introduced, same for Izanami after Izanagi.

As for Totsuka, he was a villain in that fight, I have yet to see a manga where a villain doesn't have something up his sleeve in a fight, unless he was a main char gone bad whose progression we witnessed.

I see no problem.


The fact is Naruto gets them, no matter how you wanna present it he does.


Also I am eating a delicious hazelnut dessert.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I wonder if Sasuke is going to end up getting credit for ending Edo Tensei, like how he's given credit for killing Zabuza, Orochimaru, and Itachi.  Anko is there, and now only Sasuke remains there with Kabuto.



I want sasuke to kill anko, just because she's there.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> YES AHAHHAHAHAHA, i remember this



kishi has death note?


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

The tears of itachi haters.... Yum


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke "fuck it "
> sasuke "fuck you, fuck this war, fuck naruto, fuck the uchiha, fuck konoha, and hatred "
> sasuke "i will find a ranch, get fuck the first farm girl with big titties and get settled "
> itachi "no, the natuto vs sasuke fight must happen....... "
> ...



It would be fabulous. Damn it won't happen.


----------



## Deana (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't hate on Itachi for *Kabuto defeating himself* by bringing him back to life.  Itachi was one he should have left in the ground.  The many times Itachi trolled Orochimaru should have been reason enough for Kabuto to not mess with the troll king but Kabuto believed he could fly but he ended up crash landing.

In fact, if Itachi had not trolled Kabuto in this fashion, Madara would have probably found a way to be the one to do so.  He should have left the Uchia Kings in the ground.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

read this chapter listening to sadness and sorrow will make me cry


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

"A character I dislike did something awesome that I didn't expect/want him to do? ASS-PULL! DEUS EX MACHINA! GARY STU! BAD WRITING!"


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Do enlighten us and explain how it holds him back or hinders him. What, is 'he had a disease' a realistic flaw?



This entire fight with Kabuto has showcased how flawed Itachi was.

He believed, falsely, that he could solve everything with his own power, and he found it impossible to have faith in others, even his own brother.

And he paid dearly for it.

Kishimoto is speaking directly to the reader when Itachi says not to think of him as perfect.

Once again, you can't fucking read.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at this way

Now that Gary Stutachi is about to disappear this manga will improve somewhat


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not an asspull, theoretically every Uchiha can use Izanagi and Izanami.



It was directly stated previously only those with Senju DNA could use Izanagi.
Izanami was never mentioned previously




> The existence of Izanagi necessitates that there be a corresponding Izanami.



Hate to tell you, but mythological references don't cut it. This was a previously never mentioned or hinted at jutsu that came out of nowhere by a character who never hinted at it to solve an unwinnable equation



> Just like Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu hinted at there being a Susano'o.
> 
> It's sticking to the legend.



You know the origin of 'Deus Ex Machina?' Here's the exact definition: is a plot device whereby a seemingly unsolvable problem is suddenly and abruptly solved with the contrived and sudden intervention of some new event, character, ability, or object.

The Greeks (who created the term) knew about the existence of the Gods. Apollo riding in to suddenly save the day in a drama would be considered a DEM still. izanami was never hinted at,plain and simple. That makes it a DEM when used here.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Still no one can answer me this..: Kabuto simply can activate ET once again


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, I'm mad. I'm steaming. Because the worst fucking character in the manga did an impossible task and proved why he's such a fuckign SUE that he drags down the entire quality! Kishimoto sucks! He isn't a good writer anymore and probably won't be ever again! Kubo is better!



You seem upset


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I want ssuke to kill anko, just because she's there.



But he won't touch Konoha ninja before he kills Naruto...


@Kishido I think he needs to prepare it again, since he let all the souls go.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Still no one can answer me this..: Kabuto simply can activate ET once again



yes and kishi would let him because????????????


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Look at this way
> 
> Now that Gary Stutachi is about to disappear this manga will improve somewhat



The only reason to be glad about this chapter.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 6, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I have a feeling telegrams will be mostly empty this week, kishi didn't really give us much to discuss.



...wtf are you talking about?

There's like 6 pictures in the spoiler thread. You have no idea what happened this chapter.



			
				Lightysnake said:
			
		

> Classic case of "I think being an overpowered Gary Stu is good writing."
> 
> Everyone knew he was ending ET besides. I would have rather Madara not be a plot device to make it
> 
> I also notice you couldn't address a thing I said, either.



I guess you can join up with the other Itachi haters who also *conveniently* argue that the manga has bad writing.

Funny, people turn on the author himself when their logic fails. Couldn't be _your fault_ for hating these developments, you're looking at it from such an impartial standpoint...lol



> izanami was never hinted at,plain and simple. That makes it a DEM when used here.



I believed there would be an Izanami like 7 years ago. I also knew Itachi would have a "that jutsu" (see my sig). 

I must be a prophet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> kishi has death note?


its like what happens in the manga/anime someway affects the real world


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Please, we already knew it'd happen. Doesn't make the writing better. Of course, people are willing to choke down anything that happens that Itachi does as amazing writing, despite how many deus ex machinas he rips out of his own ass. He doesn't make Itachi look 'awesome' with Izanami, he makes him look worse. Itachi is simply a walking plot device



There's still plot to continue after the end of Edo Tensei.  can u elaborate what deux ex machinas were used, Izanami =/= deus ex machina.  It has a purpose which will reveal itself in due time, just have patience.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> read this chapter listening to sadness and sorrow will make me cry


 Link removed


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Look at this way
> 
> Now that Gary Stutachi is about to disappear this manga will improve somewhat


Not really since Madara's also gone and Kabuto no longer has any way to compete with Tobi as a villain due to lack of ET.

Now it's just a boring Naruto vs. dojutsu fest.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Look at this way
> 
> Now that Gary Stutachi is about to disappear this manga will improve somewhat



because the manga was *most of the time *lord of the rings quality without him?


----------



## santanico (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Look at this way
> 
> Now that Gary Stutachi is about to disappear this manga will improve somewhat



Nope, it's going to go back to being mediocre


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Still no one can answer me this..: Kabuto simply can activate ET once again



No he cant, however I dont put him past him to have other ET that werent activated before and he can summon.

I explained it previously, the ETs are under a collective contract, this is why Itachi was ended too when the technique was ended. Ending ET isnt a command, this is why even Koto was made irrelevant to it, is ending the contract that bind the souls to the world.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> This entire fight with Kabuto has showcased how flawed Itachi was.
> 
> He believed, falsely, that he could solve everything with his own power, and he could found it impossible to have faith in others, even his own brother.



And then he proceeds to solve everything by his own power



> And he paid dearly for it.
> 
> Kishimoto is speaking directly to the reader when Itachi says not to think of him as perfect.



Do you know what an 'informed flaw' is? A lot of sues have them. It's when they mention having token flaws that never materially or meaningfully impact, hinder or slow them down. In every fight, Itachi takes control or acts alone and tends to do exactly what he sets out to do. 

Itachi didn't pay 'dearly' for it, either. He died exactly as he wished and intended. His plan worked remarkably and even Tobi confessed that without his secrets he would have died. In essence, it came down to Itachi lacking knowledge he couldn't have had anyways, and Itachi had already planned ahead, which would have stopped Sasuke anyways if not for ET.



> Once again, you can't fucking read.



"Itachi says one thing while the manga shows us something else!"
I'm sure you also believe Bella Swan isn't a sue because she keeps telling us how flawed he is.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi: *30 chapters ago* I will end the Edo Tensei.

*30 chapters later*

Itachi: *ends Edo Tensei*

Haters: WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING BAD WRITING BAD WRITING BANZAI AIZEN-SAMAAAAAAAAAA~! *mental breakdown*


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like Itachi succeeded and is currently entering the light by the end of the manga...

Does this mean that we'd finally get the long anticipated Uchiha flashback? If not F Itachi and Kishi.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara won't disappear

I need my VOTE flashback dammit


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No he cant, however I dont put him past him to have other ET that werent activated before and he can summon.
> 
> I explained it previously, the ETs are under a collective contract, this is why Itachi was ended too when the technique was ended. Ending ET isnt a command, this is why even Koto was made irrelevant to it, is ending the contract that bind the souls to the world.



But if Kabuto escapes, can't he just use their DNA, find some human sacrifices and do the ritual again. I think he was referring about that^^.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Link removed


my creys


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara won't disappear
> 
> I need my VOTE flashback dammit



that is what tobi is for


----------



## boohead (Jun 6, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't see why anyone would even be mad at that turn of event. Most predictable shit ever. If you didn't get used to Itachi being Kishimoto's wish fulfillment self insert by now, I don't know what to tell you.



I think thats part of the problem. You know exactly whats going to happen, and the fight was just horrible. Even the biggest Itachi fans prefer the Kage/Naruto battles over this one. 

Who cares when there is no challenge? Shouldn't the real Itachi fans be upset that it was so lame and boring?

Well on the bright side, its over.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> "A character I dislike did something awesome that I didn't expect/want him to do? ASS-PULL! DEUS EX MACHINA! GARY STU! BAD WRITING!"



If Itachi pulled out the rinnegan or used mokuton then it would be an asspull, but he trained with Tobi so it's only logical that he would know the sharingan's secrets.

If people are mad, then it's their own fault for doubting the king


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> It was directly stated previously only those with Senju DNA could use Izanagi.



Recent flashbacks seem to suggest otherwise, but it's an Uchiha jutsu regardless.



> Izanami was never mentioned previously



Doesn't matter, Izanagi's existence was enough of a hint.



> Hate to tell you, but mythological references don't cut it. This was a previously never mentioned or hinted at jutsu that came out of nowhere by a character who never hinted at it to solve an unwinnable equation



This is called moving the goalposts.

After Susano'o showed up there is no excuse to not have seen Izanami coming from miles away.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

guys, look at it this way

madara still has pendent stuff, remember that he seemed to know tobi and have a plan with him, even if he vanished someway, it just means that he will be returning full power to become the juubi jinchuuriki


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, look at it this way
> 
> madara still has pendent stuff, remember that he seemed to know tobi and have a plan with him, even if he vanished someway, it just means that he will be returning full power to become the juubi jinchuuriki



I don't think Tobi plans on reviving him, just as Kabuto hinted.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> There's still plot to continue after the end of Edo Tensei.  can u elaborate what deux ex machinas were used, Izanami =/= deus ex machina.  It has a purpose which will reveal itself in due time, just have patience.



The purpose of Izanami is very limited: to counter Izanagi and Kabuto. The overall purpose doesn't matter, either. The method of introduction and the problem solving make it a DEM



shintebukuro said:


> ...wtf are you talking about?
> 
> There's like 6 pictures in the spoiler thread. You have no idea what happened this chapter.



Because we've never gotten an accurate picture from spoiler pics before? One of them is the final page, which gives a very accurate idea of what happens. We have, I believe 8-10 pictures which is a good half the chapter. It leaves us almost no time for Madara or the Kages to do much of anything.




> I guess you can join up with the other Itachi haters who also *conveniently* argue that the manga has bad writing.


I've been arguing it has bad writing for a *long* time. The Uchiha stranglehold, not necessarily related to Itachi as he's more symptom of that than cause, is icing on the cake. I also argued pretty strongly that the Tobi/Jinchuuriki fight was terrible, a lot in the war was awful, and plenty before tha.t 


> Funny, people turn on the author himself when their logic fails. Couldn't be _your fault_ for hating these developments, you're looking at it from such an impartial standpoint...lol



God forbid people think this manga actually has bad writing when the Uchiha are the focus, right? Itachi simply happens to be the worst of the lot. I mean, if you dislike a previously deceased character being revived y a deus ex machina to save the day, the problem is YOU, not the manga.
This was dumb in Dragonball, never mind here


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> yes and kishi would let him because????????????



Tell my why not?`Why suddenly Kabuto should stop using his trump card


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Not really since Madara's also gone and Kabuto no longer has any way to compete with Tobi as a villain due to lack of ET.
> 
> Now it's just a boring *Naruto vs. dojutsu fest*.


worse, 1000000 people vs one guy or naruto vs worried tobi. yes, i want to see naruto kick ass but not by sucking all the tention away from the battle knowing that there is no possible way for tobi to win. at this point, i don't care how powerful tobi is, madara was able to kick ass from the start, was not nervous to the point of sweating like a big. it felt as if madara and the kages were on equal grounds and i was seriously asking if itachi would disable madara or the kages seal madara first?. the same goes for kabuto vs itachi even if not as exciting. naruto vs tobi, on the hand, naruto is kick tobi's ass from the start overcoming every obstacle with ease. again, i like seeing naruto kick ass but i can't say this battle is a battle with an outcome we don't know of. at least in bleach, aizen was so broken, you didn't know if his final battle was really his final battle.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> I don't think Tobi plans on reviving him, just as Kabuto hinted.


kabuto is not god to be aware of everything that is going on


we dont even know what tobi is, believe it, tobi and madara have their thing and madara will be back either way.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Still no one can answer me this..: Kabuto simply can activate ET once again



No he cant, however I dont put him past him to have other ET that werent activated before and he can summon.

I explained it previously, the ETs are under a collective contract, this is why Itachi was ended too when the technique was ended. Ending ET isnt a command, this is why even Koto was made irrelevant to it, is ending the contract that bind the souls to the world.

Look at this: Kabuto is the boss of a company, he hires employees under a contract where they gains multiple benefits (regeneration, immortality, no diseases, no drawbacks from jutsus, etc) and in exachange they have to obey him.

Now Itachi would be like an employee who found through some loophole (Koto) could ignore the part of the contract that made him obedient to Kabuto. He extinguished all the obligations of the contract and kept all the benefits, all of them only because of the contract.

Ending ET would be akin to ending the collective contract, they cant be resummoned because the contract doesnt exist anymore, if Kabuto wanted to summon them again he would have to bind them into a new contract again and do the ritual and even then it may not work since perhaps a soul can only be binded to the ET contract once.

Now an edo tensei v2 may exist, but it would be if Kabuto had backup edo tenseis subscribed under a different contract.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 6, 2012)

Translation of the few panels with saske and Itachi:

Itachi: Sasuke...
Saske: ?!
Itachi: promise me one thing...
Saske: ...
Itachi: once I'm gone, don't kill him... He's like me after all, and in a way, like you...
Saske: !
Itachi: no more hatred, no more pain... This is what I want for you... This is what I wanted for the whole shinobi world... So let him go. Let him follow his actual path...
Sasuke: ... Fine bro... I'll do as you said...
Itachi: Thanks, sasuke (Itachi approaches Sasuke to poke his forehead
**Edo Tensei is cancelled**
**Itachi starts to vanish**
Saske: thanks...WEASEL!!! 
**Sasuke begin to laugh with his psychopath face and look**
Itachi: ?!..Sasu...you...
**Itachi vanishes**
Sasuke: kukuku, well Kabuto...
Sasuke: I want to show you something
Sasuke: My ultimate Susanoo!


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Tell my why not?`Why suddenly Kabuto should stop using his trump card



simple, because he was TNJd using izanami


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 6, 2012)

Farewell to the king. Keep ur head up Sasuke. 

Link removed

*leaves


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

This is what I gather from NF


----------



## boohead (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe we will have kabuto vs sasuke, but without the suck.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Recent flashbacks seem to suggest otherwise, but it's an Uchiha jutsu regardless.



'Seemto suggest?' Tobi gave a flat, direct statement that umambiguously contradicts that. In essence, Kishi altered the mythology out of nowhere then, and the only Izanagi users both had enju DNA



> Doesn't matter, Izanagi's existence was enough of a hint.


Laughable. One could have seen a jutsu called Izanami occurring.THis does not apply to use or appliation.In the manner in which it was used?
In this manga was Izanagi ever hinted at having a twin jutsu, or counter in that regard? was Itachi ever hinted to have it previously? No?



> This is called moving the goalposts.



I find it amusing you think you can argue with the original definitions of deus ex machina which was more or less coined as a complaint against the gods showing up to solve the characters' problems in drama...they already knew the gods existed



> After Susano'o showed up there is no excuse to not have seen Izanami coming from miles away.



You're saying that any Uchiha can pull out the name of any god for a jutsu perfectly tailored to fit the situation, and that's good writing or sensible. It's not. 
Again, Izanami was never mentioned, hinted at or implied, let alone to be in Itachi's possession. It came out to solve an otherwise unbeatable problem for the good guys. Ergo, deus ex machina.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.

and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> guys, look at it this way
> 
> madara still has pendent stuff, remember that he seemed to know tobi and have a plan with him, even if he vanished someway, it just means that he will be returning full power to become the juubi jinchuuriki



If Madara gets revived he wont be FOR A WHILE nearly as powerful as he was now, it was stated Kabuto did some unknown modifications to Madara which put him past his prime, plus being an edo, the Hashirama DNA may have been a Kabuto implant too or at least being able to use it at the level he did, seeing how Madara was so excited playing with good.

If Madara gets revived by Rinne Tensei expect him to be some old man that while powerful wont be as powerful as Edo Madarama +.

He will only reach and surpass that level when he becomes Juubi jinchuuriki which will rejuvenate his body and make him RS level.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi: *30 chapters ago* I will end the Edo Tensei.
> 
> *30 chapters later*
> 
> ...



*10 chapters ago*

itachi: i will use izanami

*10 chapters later*

itachi: *uses izanami*

haters *before and after *explaining izanami: WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING BAD WRITING BAD WRITING BANZAI AIZEN-SAMAAAAAAAAAA~! *mental breakdown*


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Translation of the few panels with saske and Itachi:
> 
> Itachi: Sasuke...
> Saske: ?!
> ...




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



can you please translate the pages especially the 2 madaras ones?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



......................


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Madara won't disappear
> 
> I need my VOTE flashback dammit



and i need my uchiha flashback from itachi's perspective dammit 

but we ain't getting what we want


----------



## boohead (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait so does this mean Madara is unsummoned?

So not only was the fight horrible, but it ended one of the actual interesting fights  Itachi, WHY?  Stop using genjutsu of boringness on me IRL.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If Madara gets revived he wont be FOR A WHILE nearly as powerful as he was now, it was stated Kabuto did some unknown modifications to Madara which put him past his prime, plus being an edo, the Hashirama DNA may have been a Kabuto implant too or at least being able to use it at the level he did, seeing how Madara was so excited playing with good.
> 
> If Madara gets revived by Rinne Tensei expect him to be some old man that while powerful wont be as powerful as Edo Madarama +.
> 
> He will only reach and surpass that level when he becomes Juubi jinchuuriki which will rejuvenate his body and make him RS level.


he will become the juubi jinchuuriki if he gets revived


he needs to be alive to be a jinchuuriki so its perfect, madara's comment foreshadowed it all, this is a final villain in the making, if he didnt go down against the 5 kages, he will be returning to be the main villain, and we should all be glad for it, the guy seems to please the majority of the fanbase, more than any other option


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

SASUKE ANGRY, SASUKE SMASH!


lolz


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Sasuke even have a character besides 'I so angry' at this point?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

since there was  no flashback of the uchiha massacre by itachi maybe it was what tobi said and there was nothing more


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> he will become the juubi jinchuuriki if he gets revived
> 
> 
> he needs to be alive to be a jinchuuriki so its perfect, madara's comment foreshadowed it all, this is a final villain in the making, if he didnt go down against the 5 kages, he will be returning to be the main villain, and we should all be glad for it, the guy seems to please the majority of the fanbase, more than any other option



I actually like Tobi way more as FV than Madara.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Jun 6, 2012)

so we will not see madara final tech ?? omg


----------



## Aiku (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY HEART IS BREAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



that is by far the worst conclusion sasuke would get. instead of being angry about brainwashing his bro, he is angry about this? really?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I actually like Tobi way more as FV than Madara.



i think madara would make a better FV that tobi especially with tobi already thinking he was sweating after seeing naruto.

so remembering itachi being nice is making sasuke angry not itachi not talking to him and not trusting in sasuke to change himself and sasuke needing a baby sitter like naruto. funny


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I actually like Tobi way more as FV than Madara.


imagine a situation where both of them planned it and it all involved madara getting revived, depending on what tobi really is, madara becoming the final villain also means tobi becoming too


we dont know who and what tobi is, there is a long way to go still


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 6, 2012)

So in the end even the Mighty Madara "Goes bye, bye" without killing a single NAMED alliance member.

Can you say "One sided War?"

MVP of the war goes to the Gold and Silver brothers, as at least they've manage to kill/incapacitate Sumai(don't even remember her name)


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Does Sasuke even have a character besides 'I so angry' at this point?



it's like naruto's character. rape sakura, tsuande and his mother, then say "i am sorry" and naruto would be like  "no props man". in other words, naruto is like goku but instead of it being cute, naruto is laaaaaaame.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think madara would make a better FV that tobi especially with tobi already thinking he was sweating after seeing naruto.



Too generic, I like villains that grow. Madara would be the "Lolz I from the first appearance was absolutely untouchable and then I am becoming more untouchable".

I like way more villains that actually get spars and are challenged before reaching the peak of their power.

Bear in mind if Sasuke gets Rinnegan, Madara may had indeed just been hype for Sasuke's power up.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Tobi has never been a good final villain at all. He barely has any character whatsoever besides.Madara isn't much better, though. Really, the only guy who was a good FV candidate was ORochimaru.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

i hope Madara either wont disappear or return soon enough.he has a final villain aura around him its undeniable.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ass Pull because Itachi had it. Ass Pull since it wasn't really 'hinted' and it looked like Kishimoto had ceased with creating new Sharingan attacks.



Wtf are you talking about?  AssPull because Itachi had it? Newsflash, every uchiha/sharingan user would technically be able to use Izanami if they knew about it and it's mechanics.  

It was already planned as you learn about it's relation to Izanagi in the plot, and if was foreshadowed if you know anything about the mythology behind the jutsus.  

I had expected Sasuke to be the one to showcase the jutsu Izanami, but obviously Kishi couldn't have Sasuke lose an eye in order to execute it, unless some things change regarding use of Izanagi/Izanami with an EMS/elder son's eye.  So Itachi was chosen as a way to demonstrate it, he wasn't the first uchiha in history to use Izanami, neither was he the first in history to use any Mangekyou jutsus, nothing is an ass-pull.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



 So much for Sasuke becoming more sane.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> that is by far the worst conclusion sasuke would get. instead of being angry about brainwashing his bro, he is angry about this? really?


predictable, this should be expected from sasuke



now he looks more angry than ever, and he seems to be back to cold mode , shit has potential to be entertaining


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara is a stereotypical overpowered jackass without much character to him at this juncture, frankly...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Too generic, I like villains that grow. Madara would be the "Lolz I from the first appearance was absolutely untouchable and then I am becoming more untouchable".
> 
> I like way more villains that actually get spars and are challenged before reaching the peak of their power.
> 
> Bear in mind if Sasuke gets Rinnegan, Madara may had indeed just been hype for Sasuke's power up.



dont know but i want villains to seem unbeatable true monsters not faced by others powers. tobi for me seems like a guy who will get converted by naruto with his whole no one thing.  but who knows kishi made throw a curve ball and make sasuke the FV and a true FV only way to make sasuke a decent character at this point.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> since there was  no flashback of the uchiha massacre by itachi maybe it was what tobi said and there was nothing more



so basically................................ konoha were a bunch of shitheads indeed 

and sasuke's parents being away on the night of what happened means.............. absolutely nothing......... fuck you too kishi


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Madara is a stereotypical overpowered jackass without much character to him at this juncture, frankly...



He is still a better char than Oro and has a better aura of greatness to him.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Wtf are you talking about?  AssPull because Itachi had it? Newsflash, every uchiha/sharingan user would technically be able to use Izanami if they knew about it and it's mechanics.
> 
> It was already planned as you learn about it's relation to Izanagi in the plot, and if was foreshadowed if you know anything about the mythology behind the jutsus.



Okay, the mythology? Doesn't matter. In the STORY,Izanami was never mentioned or hinted at. 



> I had expected Sasuke to be the one to showcase the jutsu Izanami, but obviously Kishi couldn't have Sasuke lose an eye in order to execute it, unless some things change regarding use of Izanagi/Izanami with an EMS/elder son's eye.  So Itachi was chosen as a way to demonstrate it, he wasn't the first uchiha in history to use Izanami, neither was he the first in history to use any Mangekyou jutsus, nothing is an ass-pull.



He's the first in STORY to use them. In the context, they're asspulls. This isn't a historical tapestry, it's a written, chronological narrative.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

At this rate, i only see Madara or Sasuke as final villain, Tobi could surprise me, but something about Madara's speech seems to point out that its all about him, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ass Pull because Itachi had it. Ass Pull since it wasn't really 'hinted' and it looked like Kishimoto had ceased with creating new Sharingan attacks.



he said he was gonna use it 5 chapters before using it. what more do you want? 

wait, what about shinra tense? did pain say he can use it? chibuki tense? or jiraya's SM? was it ever hinted?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Madara is a stereotypical overpowered jackass without much character to him at this juncture, frankly...


psst, madara is like the best thing to bless this manga, long gone are the times where we feared how boring it would've become this war without trollkage and then he came, the uchiha to rule all uchiha's the most awesome thing since ketchup UCHIHA THE KING MADARA (his name alone demands to be written in caps)


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> At this rate, i only see Madara or Sasuke as final villain, Tobi could surprise me, but something about Madara's speech seems to point out that its all about him, lets see how it goes.



isn't madara disappearing as an ET like the rest?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Imagine how many insults Madara could pull as final villain until the end of the manga?


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara shows the aura that Nagato should have shown.
reminds me a bit of Yahiko pain aura of invincibility.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He is still a better char than Oro and has a better aura of greatness to him.



I rather disagree. I enjoyed Orochimaru's insanity and firm lack of any limits than Madara's stereotypical superiority. Kishimoto just seemed to give Madara typical bad guy traits including misogyny. Orochimaru just seemed to have a special, personal touch on evil that Madara lacks.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

As I said... I doubt Kabuto suddenly will be a good guy and won't use ET once again


----------



## Hexa (Jun 6, 2012)

Updated title to reflect thread content.


----------



## Saunion (Jun 6, 2012)

But seriously, that whole "Sasuke remembers his kind older brother" is really a gigantic crock of shit. His parents getting killed, the mindrapes, all forgotten. Are Sasuke fans seriously happy with that characterization?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> so basically................................ konoha were a bunch of shitheads indeed
> 
> and sasuke's parents being away on the night of what happened means.............. absolutely nothing......... fuck you too kishi



sure and the uchihas planning to attack their own village. guess kishi does not want to make the uchiha seem good just wanting to take overkohona and the elders doing whatever to stop them


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish Kishimoto would stop milking this crap.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> isn't madara disappearing as an ET like the rest?



IF he disappears before he does something, he will be revived. Remember, he was always meant to be revived, and he has a plan with tobi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.
> 
> and Itachi dispells Edo Tensei.



*sigh* Of course Sasuke would take this situation as something to get even angrier over.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Updated title to reflect thread content.



I love you so much right now, in a totally gay way.

@Kishido as I said, he is dying to Sasuke.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 6, 2012)

Saunion said:


> But seriously, that whole "Sasuke remembers his kind older brother" is really a gigantic crock of shit. His parents getting killed, the mindrapes, all forgotten. Are Sasuke fans seriously happy with that characterization?



Why don't you wait to the chapter comes out and ask again.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> IF he disappears before he does something, he will be revived. Remember, he was always meant to be revived, and he has a plan with tobi.



Indeed, as is Madara is the pinnacle of shinobi, the closest to Rikudou, and that can't remain that way. Naruto as Rikudou's heir has to defeat him somehow and that means madara has to come back if he disappears now.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> As I said... I doubt Kabuto suddenly will be a good guy and won't use ET once again



I would lol if he just used Edo Tensei all over again after this.

I mean, there is nothing stopping him.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Updated title to reflect thread content.



Totally unbiased as ever. You're totally not an Uchiha fan and a totally great mod, Hexa. Really.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2012)

> Sasuke says that while he was with Itachi he remembered the nice older brother he was when Sasuke was little.
> Remembering this makes him anger stronger and stronger.



Sasuke's character has become such a joke at this point

Yes forget the fact he mindraped you TWICE!


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 6, 2012)

So with Itachi out of the way soon, will we get to see a full out battle between Sasuke and Kabuto?


----------



## Orochimariu (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi: *30 chapters ago* I will end the Edo Tensei.
> 
> *30 chapters later*
> 
> ...



Sorry, but if something happens exactly the way it was announced 30 chapters ago by a character who has the reputation of being almost unbeatable it is really boring and predictable, what I personally consider as bad writing. Where is the suspense? Where are the twists? 

To be honest, I always hoped Kishi wouldn't let Itachi _always_ win. Especially after Itachi himself saying he's not perfect. But Kishi proved him wrong, so Itachi's humility is just another feature that makes him a Gary Stu.

By the way: Even if you didn't want Itachi to vanish, he got his second dignified end, unlike many other characters, so I assume things happen the way you want them to and you consider it as good writing . Can't see difference between someone who's disappointed if they don't go his way and speaks of bad writing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Indeed, as is Madara is the pinnacle of shinobi, the closest to Rikudou, and that can't remain that way. Naruto as Rikudou's heir has to defeat him somehow and that means madara has to come back if he disappears now.


It would make no sense at all if he just disappeared undefeated to never return again


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Kabuto  even count as part of Sasuke's promise?


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Imagine how many insults Madara could pull as final villain until the end of the manga?


Indeed.

Tobi used to be the one who cracked jokes, but for some reason he stopped after getting the Rinnegan.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I would lol if he just used Edo Tensei all over again after this.
> 
> I mean, there is nothing stopping him.



Exactly what I mean


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sure and the uchihas planning to attack their own village. guess kishi does not want to make the uchiha seem good just wanting to take overkohona and the elders doing whatever to stop them



exactly, which why i want to see what they were doing that night 

is it a misunderstanding? was that night the 6 anniversary of sasuke's parent's marriage? what happened?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Does Kabuto  even count as part of Sasuke's promise?


At this rate, i doubt that Sasuke will follow his promise, meet Itachi just made things worse


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> IF he disappears before he does something, he will be revived. Remember, he was always meant to be revived, and he has a plan with tobi.



but it was nagato who was supposed to revive him in the first place.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Saunion said:


> But seriously, that whole "Sasuke remembers his kind older brother" is really a gigantic crock of shit. His parents getting killed, the mindrapes, all forgotten. Are Sasuke fans seriously happy with that characterization?


well I don't like that his character has been butchered since the itachi fight, but hey he is a new flavor of crazy now


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> exactly, which why i want to see what they were doing that night
> 
> is it a misunderstanding? was that night the 6 anniversary of sasuke's parent's marriage? what happened?



tobi was involved somehow i think and we should find out from him i think. itachi was a kid he probably did not even know where the uchihas were


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 6, 2012)

Sasuke: Older brother used to play "Hide and seek" with me when we were kids...........

Sasuke: I'm mad.

If the above is how it really went down... Kishi isn't even trying anymore.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 6, 2012)

@ thread title

I doubt Madara will disappear, it'd be pretty anticlimactic for his kage battle not to get resolved


----------



## Revolution (Jun 6, 2012)

So it looks like KaButo was endin Edo Tensei, when he was attacked?  I can't wait for the full translation. . . I wonder why I can't sleep . . .


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> well I don't like that his character has been butchered since the itachi fight, but hey he is a new flavor of crazy now


----------



## auem (Jun 6, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> As I said... I doubt Kabuto suddenly will be a good guy and won't use ET once again



your brain is not as good when you try to think something in naruto as one piece....

after summoning three things can happen to edos...either the user take them back(like caskets appearing from behind and edos are cancelled for time being)
or the soul is sealed(like hirizen did with death demon seal,shinobis are doing now) or released(like hanzo,sasoori did by themselves)..

what is itachi doing is the last thing...he is releasing the souls.....
to get them back kabuto has to do it all over from the start(prepares sacrifices,use their remains etc)...so no way he is gonna perform it as soon as he get himself out of izanami..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> but it was nagato who was supposed to revive him in the first place.


We have a vanishing madara that has rinnegan and EMS, not expecting him to try something knowing that get revived was part of his plan, is BS.

keep in mind that madara seems to know edo tensei, i would not be surprised if he knows how to negate it. Mainly knowing that edo tensei was created by a senju.

also, we have tobi using one rinnegan and trying to capture the remaining bijuus.

think of it, tobi will be performing the eye of the moon plan soon, madara seems to be with tobi in this. Hell, we dont even know Tobi's link with Madara, right now we should hold the fuck up and wait.

I just know one thing, a character of Madara's port, that is introduced comenting and thinking stuff that hints that he was supposed to be part of a big plan that the main villain is trying to perform, wont simply go away to never appear again undefeated.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 6, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke: Older brother used to play "Hide and seek" with me when we were kids...........
> 
> Sasuke: I'm mad.
> 
> If the above is how it really went down... Kishi isn't even trying anymore.



Basically Sasuke is just upset now because he was reminded how nice of a brother Itachi was, and of how much he lost for _Konoha's peace_.
Sasuke blames Konoha for the great life he could have had if Itachi hadn't killed the clan.
To be honest you can't really blame him now, he lost everything, you can't really expect him to forgive Konoha.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

What Kabuto should have done is keep the edo tenseis under separe contracts, do note that all the edos were under the previously prepared ritual scroll Kabuto showed to Tobi.

But doing so would take way more prep.


----------



## jacamo (Jun 6, 2012)

i cant wait to see what we get with the dialogue

but more importantly...

*Spoiler*: __ 



KIMIMARO!!!!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What Kabuto should have done is keep the edo tenseis under separe contracts, do note that all the edos were under the previously prepared ritual scroll Kabuto showed to Tobi.
> 
> But doing so would take way more prep.



Itachi would have just made him end all of them one by one.


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi really ruined my hopes for Madara. If he doesn't return vai Rinne Tensei, I'll hate Itachi forever.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> We have a vanishing madara that has rinnegan and EMS, not expecting him to try something knowing that get revived was part of his plan, is BS.
> 
> keep in mind that madara seems to know edo tensei, i would not be surprised if he knows how to negate it. Mainly knowing that edo tensei was created by a senju.
> 
> ...



What if this was to hype Sasuke's power up if he gets Rinnegan? Another possibility is that Tobi may be a split part of Madara's soul or something.

Tobi has way more connections to Naruto and Sasuke, unless he merges with Madara I dont see Madara as FV.


----------



## HunterXHunted (Jun 6, 2012)

am i the only one that thinks madara was entirely too powerful for this manga? i didnt like the idea of him at all, rinnegan, sharingan and hashi mokuton??? seriously too much power in one individual. the only way he was ever gonna get beaten is by reversing the edo. if he got beaten by the kages or some other manner not involving sasuke and/or naruto ppl would have raged anyways. but he was a puppet. a strong puppet no doubt but a puppet nonetheless.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 6, 2012)

Come on now. 

I hope people aren't really trying to inspect Sasuke's mindset right now. After all Itachi's done he remembers his kind older brother and then gets angrier. Sasuke's so unstable that something like that happening doesn't bother me anymore. I won't even be surprised if a tear drops from his eye.

And no Madara wasn't too powerful for this manga. People were saying the same thing when Pain showed up. If you want true power than wait until we get some actual glimpses of Rikudou's strength. That'll make you go insane.


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

About the possibility of Sasuke just one-shotting Kabuto after all this... It'd have been totally better if Itachi just sealed Kabuto in Totsuka instead.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 6, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I hope people aren't really trying to inspect Sasuke's mindset right now. After all Itachi's done he remembers his kind older brother and then gets angrier. Sasuke's so unstable that something like that happening doesn't bother me anymore. I won't even be surprised if a tear drops from his eye.


What if he abandons everything and goes on a soul searching journey ala Jiraiyah?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 6, 2012)

I was hoping Kimimaro would of meet Juugo....


----------



## Saunion (Jun 6, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I hope people aren't really trying to inspect Sasuke's mindset right now. After all Itachi's done he remembers his kind older brother and then gets angrier. Sasuke's so unstable that something like that happening doesn't bother me anymore. I won't even be surprised if a tear drops from his eye.



He doesn't look unstable though. Kishi does a piss poor job at portraying him as "insane". He seemed perfectly coherent these past chapters, which makes his mindset all the more baffling.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

sasuke is crazy right now i would not be surprised if he tries and absorbs kabuto so he can use edo tensei to revive his family


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I hope people aren't really trying to inspect Sasuke's mindset right now. After all Itachi's done *he remembers his kind older brother and then gets angrier. *Sasuke's so unstable that something like that happening doesn't bother me anymore. I won't even be surprised if a tear drops from his eye.
> 
> And no Madara wasn't too powerful for this manga. People were saying the same thing when Pain showed up. If you want true power than wait until we get some actual glimpses of Rikudou's strength. That'll make you go insane.



If people used logic they would understand that remembering the kind nice Itachi makes him realize what Konoha took from him, would make me angrier too.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

i dont get the surprise about sasuke's reasoning now, this was the most predictable outcome for me.

I knew that meet Itachi would either change him or remind him what "it could have been" and make him even more mad.

In the end, he got to have a taste of what it would be to have a brother that he didnt hate by his side again, it automatically makes him have a true notion of how much konoha actually took from him with all this BS.

Predictable at best


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Ass Pull because Itachi had it. Ass Pull since it wasn't really 'hinted' and it looked like Kishimoto had ceased with creating new Sharingan attacks.



Dude....give it a rest.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'll have to see the whole chapter to really gauge the effect this episode has had on Sasuke's demeanor. 

Thread title reverted.  It was a brief, but wonderful time.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> If people used logic they would understand that remembering the kind nice Itachi makes him realize what Konoha took from him, would make me angrier too.



Konoha didn't exactly 'take' anything Itachi refused to give. If Sasuke applied any sort of logic to the situation, he'd see that, as well as how far he's going in making everthing that happened meaningless, considering four people in Konoha, two of whom are dead, had any knowledge in what occurred


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 6, 2012)

adee said:


> What if he abandons everything and goes on a soul searching journey ala Jiraiyah?



Honestly? That would rock. But I would rather he go down his own path. One of gaining strength and influence, not to destroy anything or anyone, but to make his own way in the world.

Perhaps desiring to become kage, but not of konoha. Carving out a place for the uchiha outside of konoha.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

problem with sasuke is itachi does not think kohona used him and killing his clan was bad. the way he spoke of being itachi of kohona shows he has no regrets killing his clan. if itachi does not hate this why does sasuke want revenge for itachi being used when he was not.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> We have a vanishing madara that has rinnegan and EMS, not expecting him to try something knowing that get revived was part of his plan, is BS.
> 
> keep in mind that madara seems to know edo tensei, i would not be surprised if he knows how to negate it. Mainly knowing that edo tensei was created by a senju.
> 
> ...



What if this was to hype Sasuke's power up if he gets Rinnegan? Another possibility is that Tobi may be a split part of Madara's soul or something.

Tobi has way more connections to Naruto and Sasuke, unless he merges with Madara I dont see Madara as FV.


----------



## jacamo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Come on now.
> 
> I hope people aren't really trying to inspect Sasuke's mindset right now. After all Itachi's done he remembers his kind older brother and then gets angrier. Sasuke's so unstable that something like that happening doesn't bother me anymore. I won't even be surprised if a tear drops from his eye.
> 
> And no Madara wasn't too powerful for this manga. People were saying the same thing when Pain showed up. If you want true power than wait until we get some actual glimpses of Rikudou's strength. That'll make you go insane.



i agree with everything you said


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 6, 2012)

HunterXHunted said:


> am i the only one that thinks madara was entirely too powerful for this manga? i didnt like the idea of him at all, rinnegan, sharingan and hashi mokuton??? seriously too much power in one individual. the only way he was ever gonna get beaten is by reversing the edo. if he got beaten by the kages or some other manner not involving sasuke and/or naruto ppl would have raged anyways. but he was a puppet. a strong puppet no doubt but a puppet nonetheless.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L53gjP-TtGE[/YOUTUBE] this is madara's theme


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 6, 2012)

Saunion said:


> He doesn't look unstable though. Kishi does a piss poor job at portraying him as "insane". He seemed perfectly coherent these past chapters, which makes his mindset all the more baffling.



After his reappearance I'm going to say that he's still unstable. These past few chapters has been confusing but I still expect him to exit that cave and go into batshit mode without a reason. 





adee said:


> What if he abandons everything and goes on a soul searching journey ala Jiraiyah?



I highly doubt the Shinobi Alliance would allow that to happen when it's all said and done. He's far too deep in the darkness to search for himself. In his eyes he knows who he is so until his current goals are done with then that's it for him. 





Seraphiel said:


> If people used logic they would understand that remembering the kind nice Itachi makes him realize what Konoha took from him, would make me angrier too.



True that's what happened and honestly after Sasuke found out the truth it should have been obvious. He knows what Itachi did but at the same time hey he loves his brother and in turn it affects him. Everything else is debatable in regards to Konoha's involvement but hey it's Sasuke we're talking about. Itachi's a shinobi, he knows his path.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Konoha didn't exactly 'take' anything Itachi refused to give. If Sasuke applied any sort of logic to the situation, he'd see that, as well as how far he's going in making everthing that happened meaningless, considering four people in Konoha, two of whom are dead, had any knowledge in what occurred



This isn't about logic for Sasuke- it's about emotion.

Itachi suffered, and everyone in Konoha gets to live fat, dumb, and happy for it. He's pissed off about that.

It's *supposed* to be obvious that he's handling it the wrong way.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Madara was virtually Rikudō's equal _before_ Rikudō absorbed the ten tails. He may have even possessed a slight advantage due to technological jutsu advancement such as Izanami.​


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> problem with sasuke is itachi does not think kohona used him and killing his clan was bad. the way he spoke of being itachi of kohona shows he has no regrets killing his clan. if itachi does not hate this why does sasuke want revenge for itachi being used when he was not.



But he was used...

Itachi not being bitter about it doesn't change the facts.

Sasuke can clearly see it for what it was, thus is why he was rather irate in regards to Itachi's comments.


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, Tobi completely lost all the cards he played in this war. He lost everything
- Lost Black Zetsu
- Lost all 100,000 Zetsu's (His original army)
- Lost all the Edo Tensei's
- Lost Madara and Kabuto as key players
- Lost his Pains (the Jins)

He failed this war spectacularly. His by himself now. I mean, the other Zetsu is probably dead by now, the original White Half. What a complete and utter failure, put all his chips in one basket for this war and got nothing. I mean Sasuke will go after Konoha, but I mean Sasuke will probably waver anyways and wasn't very goody friends with Tobi to begin with.

This war has accomplished him NOTHING.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 6, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I think Madara was virtually Rikudō's equal _before_ Rikudō absorbed the ten tails. He may have even possessed a slight advantage due to technological jutsu advancement such as Izanami.​



I would believe that if it weren't for the fact that the Rikudou Sennin defeated the Juubi in the first place and sealed its power inside of himself without dying.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> This isn't about logic for Sasuke- it's about emotion.
> 
> Itachi suffered, and everyone in Konoha gets to live fat, dumb, and happy for it. He's pissed off about that.
> 
> It's *supposed* to be obvious that he's handling it the wrong way.



The problem is Sasuke went from cool and methodical to pure psycho with no real explanation. an emotional reaction only carries you so far before you REALLY start to get numb at the mind boggling idiocy of the development. Kishimoto needs a villain, never mind how ill-fitting the twists and turns are



Strategoob said:


> I think Madara was virtually Rikudō's equal _before_ Rikudō absorbed the ten tails. He may have even possessed a slight advantage due to technological jutsu advancement such as Izanami.​



Yeah. We're talking about the guy who could literally create things from his imagination, and who, on his death bed, after ripping a Bijuu out of himself, formed a Chibaku Tensei the size of the moon and launched it into space, and was still in a shape to *walk*, let alone gently chat with the Bijuu?


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wow, Tobi completely lost all the cards he played in this war. He lost everything
> - Lost Black Zetsu
> - Lost all 100,000 Zetsu's (His original army)
> - Lost Edo Tensei
> ...



Actually, if Tobi wins his fight against Naruto and Bee, he wins EVERYTHING.


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> I think Madara was virtually Rikudō's equal _before_ Rikudō absorbed the ten tails. He may have even possessed a slight advantage due to technological jutsu advancement such as Izanami.​



it may be but he lacked at least one thing that RS had and thats SM going by kabutos implying comments.and of course various other powers like his sealing abilities.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

He may get Bee but he isnt getting Naruto.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I would believe that if it weren't for the fact that the Rikudou Sennin defeated the Juubi in the first place and sealed its power inside of himself without dying.



I think the reunified Jūbi should only be about two or three times stronger than Kurama. Madara was pretty casually creating meteors, forests, and a personal army of aragami. Seems feasible.

The only real difference would be that Rikudō Sennin would have the mind and heart of Itachi and Minato. Which is something that would substantially increase his presence and power even further.​


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What if this was to hype Sasuke's power up if he gets Rinnegan? Another possibility is that Tobi may be a split part of Madara's soul or something.
> 
> Tobi has way more connections to Naruto and Sasuke, unless he merges with Madara I dont see Madara as FV.


personally, i think that Tobi is 100% linked to Madara in a special way, in a plan like the eye of the moon plan, it doesnt make sense if its about two people - think about it. If you plan to become the juubi jinchuuriki, you cant be doing it with a buddy. If madara getting revived was part of it, it means that the target of the plan is make Madara the juubi jin. Remember that Tobi said that he would become the juubi jin, as Madara, just like he said that Nagato was supposed to revive him, as Madara.

If Madara got out expecting to be revived by rinne tensei, Tobi could have really meant it when he said that he - madara - would become the juubi jin. All what we need now is finally discover what Tobi is, and things will finally make sense.

Tobi can be either a shell of Madara, a puppet, or even Juubi itself. They could be together in this.

All i can say is: the eye of the moon plan cant be a plan for two, unless its about the human and the beast.


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Actually, if Tobi wins his fight against Naruto and Bee, he wins EVERYTHING.



So this war was just a distraction to get Bee and Naruto, that sneaky bastard, I never thought about it that way


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> After his reappearance I'm going to say that he's still unstable. These past few chapters has been confusing but I still expect him to exit that cave and go into batshit mode without a reason.
> 
> I highly doubt the Shinobi Alliance would allow that to happen when it's all said and done. He's far too deep in the darkness to search for himself. In his eyes he knows who he is so until his current goals are done with then that's it for him.
> 
> True that's what happened and honestly after Sasuke found out the truth it should have been obvious. He knows what Itachi did but at the same time hey he loves his brother and in turn it affects him. Everything else is debatable in regards to Konoha's involvement but hey it's Sasuke we're talking about. Itachi's a shinobi, he knows his path.



What Niku said below your quote. Even though Itachi went along with it, Sasuke is still mad at Konoha. Sure he could just be mad at the elder and his own clan, hell even Itachi. But he is mad at all of Konoha and thus his reaction, I am not debating whether it's justified or not, just why it is the way it is.

Btw I am totally pro Sasukes choice but I see why people would disagree.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 6, 2012)

It was as obvious as HELL what Sasuke was going to do.

I know that brat too well by now.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 6, 2012)

Even if Itachi didnt regret, we can see that he someway assumed before sasuke's eyes that he commited an error. Remember, he pointed his flaws, and these flaws were perfect openings for konoha's manipulation.

So this just confirms the idea that konoha used Itachi's mindset, the mistrust and need to do everything by himself, to get the uchiha clan killed.

Sasuke _should_ be even more mad at konoha now, because now he is sure that* it wasnt an Itachi that was fully aware of his mistakes* and the path that he was taking that commited the massacre, *it was an itachi that had the perfect mindset to actually accept to do it, *what basically confirms the idea that konoha took advantage of itachi's way of thinking to get the massacre done.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 6, 2012)

I have to ask myself if Sasuke is plain retarded


----------



## Mangateers (Jun 6, 2012)

Please enjoy our fastest and highest quality release yet!
to do anything


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 6, 2012)

No, _your_ awesome, Mangateers.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah. We're talking about the guy who could literally create things from his imagination, and who, on his death bed, after ripping a Bijuu out of himself, formed a Chibaku Tensei the size of the moon and launched it into space, and was still in a shape to *walk*, let alone gently chat with the Bijuu?



to put it in perspective, the moon's diameter is a quarter of the earth's . Nobody is coming close to that sort of power, not even Madara


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara 
Link removed


----------



## BroKage (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wow, Tobi completely lost all the cards he played in this war. He lost everything


Plus Naruto TNJ'ed the Bijuus, which may cause issues with Gedo Mazo.

And now the whole damn army's about to jump Tobi.

He got trolled. But this was a pretty predictable turn of events given that villains are always defeated. Naruto will claim the final victory and end this war for the allied nations.



Lightysnake said:


> Actually, if Tobi wins his fight against Naruto and Bee, he wins EVERYTHING.


Too bad he won't.

White Zetsu, Black Zetsu, Kabuto, and Madara all failed their ambitions spectacularly in the past few chapters. Why would Tobi be any different?


----------



## jimbob631 (Jun 6, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You don't get it because you are _fan_ of this trainwreck of a character. He's a Gary Stu/God Mode Sue who never ever can lose in the fucking manga since he has all these poorly written Deus Ex Machinas to back him up!
> 
> IN ANY OTHER STORY ITACHI'D BE THE MOST HATED CHARACTER.



I'm hardly a fan of Itachi, I think his background story is interesting, I used to think he was widely overrated as I liked Senju type characters like Jiraiya and Naruto more but I've changed my mind as the war has gone on.  Ive told you numerous times I call it as I see it, I don't advocate for favorites.  My favorite characters are Bee and Kakuzu, I often have the belief Kakuzu isn't even kage level and I usually am of the opinion that Bee is weaker than the Sannin, Itachi, Nagato, Sasuke, Naruto, etc.  

Izanami doesn't even make him stronger and he needed Sasuke to beat Kabuto, he's not invincible at all, just a top tier ninja.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do people say Black Zetsu have been defeated? Have i been missing something?


----------



## Lovely (Jun 6, 2012)

New sketches for the upcoming movie are supposed to be released with this chapter. Hope someone bothers to scan them.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 6, 2012)

My spoilers were correct :sanji


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Those poor mountains never saw it coming.


----------



## DaGemzHimself (Jun 6, 2012)

can someone explain to me what itachi meant when he said "I can still... make it..." 

I don't get it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

DaGemzHimself said:


> can someone explain to me what itachi meant when he said "I can still... make it..."
> 
> I don't get it.



he wanted to poke sasuke on the head like he always did


----------



## Boradis (Jun 7, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I have to ask myself if Sasuke is plain retarded





How much more evidence do you need?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 7, 2012)

chapter was short and horrible.
you'd think we would find out if Itachi is a sensor or not. It just ended too quickly. And kishi  just summed Itachi's character up as being godlike. I don't see how itachifans are "happy" about this. Atleast we got a few panels of Deidara in there.


----------

